# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Σπουδές στο εξωτερικό

## boulard

Γεια σας παιδιά,

Είμαι νέος στο forum, πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι έχετε κάνει μια πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά!
Είμαι απόφοιτος του Τ.Ν.Ε.Υ (BSc & MSc). Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για σπουδες στις Η.Π.Α. 
Έχω ψάξει λίγο αλλά δεν έχω βρει αρκετά πανεπιστημιακά προγράμματα, παρά μόνα κάποια τμήματα κολλεγίων και αρκετά MSc που προσφέρονται από τις αντίστοιχες Α.Ε.Ν. των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών. Αυτά τα προγράμματα τα γνωρίζει κάποιος? Κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει ο τομέας του chartering και δευτερευόντως του S&P (σαν τομείς εξιδείκευσης). 
Υπάρχουν τελικά ναυτιλιακά μεταπτυχιακά εκεί?Έχω υπ' όψιν μου το Sunny College στην Ν. Υόρκη, έχετε ακούσει εσείς γι' αυτό?

----------


## Morgan

τι εναι το Τ Ε Ν Υ ?

----------


## Michael

Πριν χρόνια είχα ψάξει και εγώ και αντιμετώπισα περίπου την ίδια κατάσταση. Νομίζω όμως πως πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό στο Μέιν. Επίσης έχω ακούσει για περιπτώσεις ατόμων που ειδικεύτικαν στο claim handling. Ίσως να προσφέρονται κάποια προγράμματα αλλά όχι υπό μορφή μαστερ, αλλά σαν σεμινάρια κλπ. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω συγκεκριμενες πληροφορίες να σου δώσω. Γιατί δεν σκέπτεσαι για Αγγλία που έχει και παράδοση στις ναυτιλιακές σπουδές;

----------


## Roulis

Sorry πεταγομαι και καλως σας βρηκα! (αληθεια ποσο καιρο υπαρχει το φορουμ?)

ΤNEY= δοξασμενο Tμημα Ναυτιλιας και Επιχειρηματικων Υπηρεσιων οπου οποιος ειχε ορεξη μπορουσε και να μαθει. (off topic)

boulard ειχα ψαξει και εγω για αμερικη αλλα δε βρηκα τιποτα σχετικο με Shipping περα απο ακαδημιες για ναυτικους και σεμιναρια για ασφαλεια κτλ κτλ. Ασε που δε νομιζω να υπαρχει σχολη για S&P γενικοτερα. 

Συγνωμη για το αδιακριτο αλλα γιατι και αλλες σπουδες?

----------


## Morgan

Θα συμφωνησω με τον προλαλησαντα!
αυτο που εχω εχω βρει ειναι γενικες ναυτιλιακες σπουδες π.χ. SUNNY αλλα και αρκετα μεταπτυχιακα distance learning προγραμματα απο ανεξαρτητους οργανισμους οπως αυτος των ναυλωμεσιτων των ΗΠΑ που ειναι εξειδικευμενα σε chartering κτλ (υπαρχει σχετικη ενοτητα)...

γενικα οι ΗΠΑ ειναι δυσκολη κατασταση ενω τα διδακτρα λογικα ειναι υψηλοτερα (??)

----------


## woody allen

καλημερα παιδια και καλως σας βρηκα.θα ηθελα να μαθω ποια πανεπιστημια ειναι καλα στην αγγλια στον τομεα των ναυτιλιακων γιατι σκεφτομαι να παω για προπτυχιακο και εχω ψιλομπερδευτει.ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## Morgan

To City του Λονδινου ειναι το καλυτερο απο οσο ξερω.
Το Cardiff επισης .
ειλικρινα δεν εχω και μεγαλη ιδεα για αγγλια.
για ελλαδα δεν σκεφτεσαι?

----------


## woody allen

τελειωνω το δημοσιο ιεκ στο οποιο ειμαι τα τελευταια 2 χρονια και δεν ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος και για αυτο ψαχνω για αγγλια.μου εχουν πει για το λιβερπουλ και καρντιφ οτι ειναι καλα

----------


## ina

Και οι καθηγητές στην ΑΕΝ γι'αυτα τα δυο λένε.Επισης υπάρχουν και τα εξής:
University of Glasgow
Blackpool and the Fylde College
University of Liverpool
University of Chichester
GCNS
Liverpool John Moores University
University of Plymouth
Southampton Solent University
University of Strathclyde
University of Greenwich
Newcastle University
University of Southampton
University of London
University of Aberdeen
University of Giamorgan
Coventry University

και το City University έχω ακούσει οτι ειναι το καλύτερο για MSc

----------


## woody allen

βασικα το city εχει μονο μαστερ στα ναυτιλιακα.οποτε να ψαχτω για αυτα που μου ανεφερες προς το παρον.ευχαριστω

----------


## ina

> βασικα το city εχει μονο μαστερ στα ναυτιλιακα.οποτε να ψαχτω για αυτα που μου ανεφερες προς το παρον.ευχαριστω


επειδή εψαχνα κι εγω πριν λίγο καιρό μου είχαν προτείνει το cardiff και το Liverpool αλλα και το Aberdeen(ως μια λύση αν υπάρχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα).....

----------


## woody allen

κοιταξα στα παραπανω αλλα μονο το plymouth, το liverpool john moores και to southampton solent εχουν undergratuate programmes.

----------


## Morgan

> Και οι καθηγητές στην ΑΕΝ γι'αυτα τα δυο λένε.Επισης υπάρχουν και τα εξής:
> University of Glasgow
> Blackpool and the Fylde College
> University of Liverpool
> University of Chichester
> GCNS
> Liverpool John Moores University
> University of Plymouth
> Southampton Solent University
> ...



ωραια η Ina!
Προσοχη στο Λιβερπουλ που ακουγεται πως εχει χασει την παλια του λαμψη.
Woody δεν μας λες που εχεις κοιταξει, τι εχεις συμπερανει ωστε να ραφιναρουμε εξαρχης καποια πραματακια και να μην σου προτεινουμε τα ιδια?

----------


## ina

ti akrivws psaxneis vre woody???panw se ti endiaferesai?

----------


## woody allen

βασικα κοιταξα στα www.ucas.com για το ποια πανεπιστημια εχουν προπτυχιακα στα ναυτιλιακα τα οποια τα ανεφερα πιο πανω.εν συνεχεια εριξα και μια ματια στο times university league table.απλα θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος γνωριζε κατι για αυτα να πει ποιο ειναι καλυτερο

----------


## woody allen

> ti akrivws psaxneis vre woody???panw se ti endiaferesai?


για πανεπιστημιο στην αγγλια στα ναυτιλιακα.οχι μαστερ

----------


## ina

Μάλλον δεν έψαξες καλά.....
University of Glasgow--->naval architecture and marine engineering
GCNS--->nautical science
University of Greenwich--->marine engineering technology
Newcastle University--->marine biology,marine environmental engineering,marine technology,naval architecture
University of Southampton--->ship science
University of London--->naval architecture and marine engineering
University of Aberdeen--->marine resource management
University of Liverpool--->maritime engineering
University of Strathclyde--->nautical science,naval architecture

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι undergraduates programmes.....

----------


## ina

> βασικα κοιταξα στα www.ucas.com για το ποια πανεπιστημια εχουν προπτυχιακα στα ναυτιλιακα τα οποια τα ανεφερα πιο πανω.εν συνεχεια εριξα και μια ματια στο times university league table.απλα θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος γνωριζε κατι για αυτα να πει ποιο ειναι καλυτερο


 
Πιστεύω οτι τα University of Glasgow,University of Southampton και University of Liverpool.....εχουν τα καλύτερα Undergraduates programmes και το City για Msc

----------


## woody allen

εχεις δικιο.σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια

----------


## ina

Χαρά μου βρε Woody...

----------


## ina

exei kaneis plhrofories gia to world maritime university(www.wmu.se) ?aksizei ton kopo?giati mou fanhke akrivoutsiko.....

----------


## Morgan

ενα απο τα τοπ πανεπιστημια και βρισκεται στην Σουηδια.
κατα καιρους συναδελφοι εχουν βρεθει να παρακολουθουν εκει μεταπτυχιακα.
κοιτα το http://www.wmu.se/Pages/PageTemplate...?SectionId=828 και θα παρεις καλυτερη ιδεα

----------


## Sirius

Η Ινα ψαχνετε και ακομα ειναι στο 1ο ετος...

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ γιατι αμα περιμενεις μονο απο την σχολη....σωθηκαμε!

----------


## ina

den einai gia mena vre....exw ena filo pou einai sto 4o etos kai psaxnetai....amesws na thn petakseis thn eirwnia sou....

----------


## ina

> ενα απο τα τοπ πανεπιστημια και βρισκεται στην Σουηδια.
> κατα καιρους συναδελφοι εχουν βρεθει να παρακολουθουν εκει μεταπτυχιακα.
> κοιτα το http://www.wmu.se/Pages/PageTemplate...?SectionId=828 και θα παρεις καλυτερη ιδεα


 
thnx morgan

----------


## Sirius

> den einai gia mena vre....exw ena filo pou einai sto 4o etos kai psaxnetai....amesws na thn petakseis thn eirwnia sou....


ισα ισα καμια ειρωνια λαθος καταλαβες!

----------


## ina

> ισα ισα καμια ειρωνια λαθος καταλαβες!


a...ok...sorry

----------


## ina

dld aksizei ton kopo....giati tou eipan gyrw stis 40000 euro gia 17 mhno...kati tetoia....kai mou eipe na psaksw  plhrofories kai na tou pw

thnx kai pali....

----------


## Sirius

> dld aksizei ton kopo....giati tou eipan gyrw stis 40000 euro gia 17 mhno...kati tetoia....kai mou eipe na psaksw plhrofories kai na tou pw
> 
> thnx kai pali....


μαλλον λες για Μαστερ ε?

Νομιζω ειναι πολλα, ουτε στο City δεν κανει τοσο. Κατα την γνωμη μου
τα μαστερ ειναι μια παρεξηγημενη υποθεση, μπορει να κανεις το πιο ακριβο ή και 
το πιο φτηνο και να εχεις τις ιδιες γνωσεις και πιθανοτητες για εργασια. Αποτι εχω καταλαβει, στην Ελλαδα δεν κοιτανε τοσο πολυ απο πιο πανεπιστημιο εχεις τελιωσει, απλα εκτιμανε οτι εχεις παρει ενα χαρτι παραπανω. Αν ομως θελει καποιος να εργαστει στο εξωτερικο οχι μονο θα κοιταξουνε απο πιο πανεπιστημιο τελιωσες αλλα και τι βαθμους πηρες.

----------


## ina

exei kollhsei me auto....ti na pw?!tou eipan oti einai koryfaio klp...alla oxi kai 40000...eleos...

----------


## Morgan

αφου ειναι κορυφαιο , τι να κανουμε ??
χαχαχα

----------


## Morgan

> Αν ομως θελει καποιος να εργαστει στο εξωτερικο οχι μονο θα κοιταξουνε απο πιο πανεπιστημιο τελιωσες αλλα και τι βαθμους πηρες.


δεν παιζει αυτο, μην ανησυχεις. 
εχω ιδιαν πειρα

----------


## Sirius

> δεν παιζει αυτο, μην ανησυχεις. 
> εχω ιδιαν πειρα


και ομως παιζει, μαλλον εσυ μιλας για χωρες εκτος της Αγγλιας

----------


## Sirius

> αφου ειναι κορυφαιο , τι να κανουμε ??
> χαχαχα


κορυφαιο ειναι γιατι πολλοι το ξερουνε, οπως ειπες και εσυ πριν,
απο ατομα που στελνετε για εκπαιδευση, αντε και επειδη εχει 
την στηριξη του ΙΜΟ. Αμφιβαλλω αν πολλοι π.χ αρχικαπετανιοι (Ελλαδα) ,ξερουνε ποια ειναι τα καλα πανεπιστημια και ποια οχι. Και ειναι και λογικο.

----------


## ina

> αφου ειναι κορυφαιο , τι να κανουμε ??
> χαχαχα


dld einai ontws toso akrivo???

----------


## Morgan

> και ομως παιζει, μαλλον εσυ μιλας για χωρες εκτος της Αγγλιας


μα εσυ μιλησες γενικα για εξωτερικο...δεν διευκρινησες συναδελφε- νο οφενς..
ναι μιλαω απο προσωπικη πειρα για γαλλια(μονακο) - γερμανια (αμβουργο) - ολλανδια (ροττερνταμ/μπρεσκενς) - δανια (κοπενχαγη) , δεν μιλαω για αγγλια

----------


## Morgan

> dld einai ontws toso akrivo???


τι να σου πω ρε Ινα , δεν το εχω ψαξει και πολυ - ξερω απο συναδελφο β' πλοιαρχο που εκανε σπουδες εκει, οτι ηταν ιδιαιτερα ακριβο.

----------


## Morgan

> κορυφαιο ειναι γιατι πολλοι το ξερουνε, οπως ειπες και εσυ πριν,απο ατομα που στελνετε για εκπαιδευση, αντε και επειδη εχει 
> την στηριξη του ΙΜΟ. Αμφιβαλλω αν πολλοι π.χ αρχικαπετανιοι (Ελλαδα) ,ξερουνε ποια ειναι τα καλα πανεπιστημια και ποια οχι. Και ειναι και λογικο.


αρα συμφωνεις ή διαφωνεις οτι ειναι κορυφαιο ή εστω απο τα κορυφαια  γιατι δεν καταλαβα?αυτο με τους αρχιπλοιαρχους με μπερδεψε αφου δεν εγινε αναφορα σε αυτους. (διευκρινιζω οτι τωρα δεν μιλαω επιθετικα γιατι ισως ακουστει ετσι λογω γραπτου λογου).
σαφως εχεις δικιο για το οτι δεν εχουν συνηθως ιδεα για τα "καλα" και τα "κακα" πανεπιστημια , αλλα μενουν περισσοτερα στα οσα ηξεραν πριν χροοοοοονια ή εχουν ακουσει ή απλα κοιτανε το "εξωτερικο"...

παντως να εχεις την υποστηριξη του ΙΜΟ δεν ειναι λιγο πραγμα. αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι μεσα στις "εξελιξεις" και τις καθοριζουν κατα καποιο τροπο.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> γερμανια (αμβουργο)


Και τι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος που έχει τελειώσει τον Ασπρόπυργο στο Αμβούργο ας πούμε;
Οι καπετανέοι τι master πέρνουν;
Και γενικά έχω κοιτάξει για μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα που μπορώ να πάω μετά την ΑΕΝ.
Μέχρι και αρχικαπετάνιους σε γραφεία ρώτησα και δεν είχαν ιδέα.

Κοντεύω να σκάσω με αυτό το θέμα. :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

μισο λεπτακι γιατι τα μπλεξαμε!
εγω μιλησα για δουλεια στο αμβουργο - οχι για σπουδες - συγνωμη βγηκαμε λιγακι οφφ τοπικ!

μεταπτυχιακα στο εξωτερικο υπαρχουν για ανθ/ρχους μην αγχωνεσαι & μην ρωτας αρχικαπετανεους! που θες να ξερουν????????????????????


κοιτα παραπανω καποιες σχολες που εχει δωσει η Ινα που εχουν και μεταπτυχιακα...και το συζηταμε

----------


## Michael

Παιδιά, μην σας πιάνει τρέλλα με τα μεταπτυχιακά (προσωπική άποψη). Τελειώστε πρώτα την σχολή, φροντίστε να μάθετε καλά αυτά που έχουν να σας δώσουν οι ΑΕΝ (ασχέτως του αν τελικά το δίνουν οι ίδιες το παίρνετε μόνοι σας με προσωπική μελέτη) και αφού πάρετε και του Β' και κάνετε και λίγο υπηρεσία ψάξτε το μετά και για μεταπτυχικά. Συνήθως  ζητάνε να έχει κάποιος ακόμα και του Α' να για να έχει πιθανότητα να γίνει δεκτός, κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει και για το μάλμο.  Ύστερα εξετάστε όχι μόνο το κόστος αλλά και το τι τελικά σας προσφέρει το κάθε πρόγραμμα. Υπάρχουν προγράμματα που απευθύνονται περισσότερο σε οικονομολόγους και όχι σε πλοιάρχους και το αντίθετο. Αν κάποιος δεν έχει βασικές γνώσεις χρηματοοικονομικών και ποσοτικής ανάλυσης (τα οποία δυστυχώς δεν διδάσκονται στις ΑΕΝ μας) πιθανόν θα δυσκολευτεί να παρακολουθήσει τα πρώτα. Υπάρχουν σχετικά πολύ φθηνότερα προγράμματα από το μάλμο και το σίτυ που είναι πολύ πιο κατάλληλα για πλοιάρχους με κάποια σχετική θαλάσσια εμπειρία. Τονίζω την εμπειρία διότι εκτιμώ πως αυτό θα είναι στο οποίο θα υπάρχει έλειψη τα επόμενα χρόνια. Θα ζητάν πλοιάρχους Α με υπηρεσία και τεχνικές γνώσεις και εμπειρία για το οπερατιον ή για άλλα τμήματα και δεν θα υπάρχουν (αν ήδη δεν συμβαίνει αυτό!). Μαζέψτε τώρα εμπιερία και υπηρεσία και ίσως στο τέλος και περισσότερα χρήματα να έχετε και πιο ευκολά να βρείτε εργασία στην στεριά και με καλύτερες αποδοχές. Για σκεφτήτε το και από αυτό το πρίσμα...

----------


## Morgan

Michael καλημερα,
Η δικη μου αποψη συμφωνει στην δικη σου νομιζω μονο στο πρωτο κομματι..δηλ.Δεν χρειαζεται τρελλα με τα μεταπτυχιακα ειτε για ελλαδα ειτε για εξωτερικο. Υπαρχουν απειρα προγραμματα και εντος και εκτος συνορων (δημοσια-ιδιωτικα) για bachelor για diplomas & Masters και ολα πρεπει να τα παρει ο καθενας μας με μια σειρα, χωρις αγχος αλλα με πολυ συνεση και ψαξιμο. Επισης τα μαθηματα -τα οικονομικου χαρακτηρα- θα φανουν σιγουρα ΒΟΥΝΟ!ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ!


Στο δευτερο σκελος
1,Προσωπικα, εχω την θεση που εχω -operator σε  products εδω και 5 χρονια; και operator σε Major Ελληνικη Εταιρεια στο σποτ οχι της πλακας για πολυ τρεξιμο μιλαμε και βαρδυες (οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε) - και πηρα "μεταγγραφη" για το εξωτερικο, χωρις μαστερ, αλλα μονο με την ΑΔΣΕν και το Πα.Πει. Υπηρεσια 2 χρονια ως Ανθ/ρχος .
Αρα η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι απαραιτητη οπως ισως ακουγεται 

2,ΕΙΝΑΙ απαραιτητη ως προσωπικη κατακτηση καθως δημιουργει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ περισσοτερο εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μας λογω των επιπλεον γνωσεων (αρα σιγουρα θα εισαι καλυτερος απο εναν "ασχετο"). Ειναι ομως ολα θεμα δουλειας , προσπαθειας και επιμονης . Τιποτα δεν μπορει να ΜΗΝ το μαθεις και την εμπειρια που σου λειπει "την καλυπτεις" αν εχεις το θαρρος να παραδεχθεις πως δεν ξερεις και να ρωτας. Βασικη προυποθεση ειναι οι σωστοι συνεργατες.Εγω ισως ημουν τυχερος. ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ & ΡΩΤΑΤΕ!!!!!!! Μην εχετε κομπλεξ.!!!!!!!!!!!! (οπως πολλοι του "χωρου" - μην χεσω).

3,Η ταση ειναι για πολλους απειρους στα γραφεια και 1-2 ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΡΕΣ...που εχουν οτι λειπει στα παιδια των σχολων - Αυτο ειναι και λογικο αφου ετσι και αλλιως σε μερικα χρονια δεν θα υπαρχουν ναυτικοι...ελληνες εννοω αρα και ΤΟΠ στελεχη απο πλευρας πειρας.

4,Οταν εχεις γλυκαθει απο το αρχηγιλικι και τα λεφτα, δυσκολα τα παρατας για να βγεις εξω με 3,5-4,5 χιλιαρικα. Γιαυτο λεω -προσωπικη αποψη- πρεπει να βγαινεις νωρις στο γραφειο. Αλλωστε εδω παιζει αυτο που εχω ξαναπει και εχει βγει απο την δικη μου και καποιων αλλο εμπειρια:  Αν ο αλλος ΔΕΝ θελει να σε παρει -και εχεις ταξιδεψει σε βαπορια- θα σου πει οτι δεν εχεις εμπειρια απο γραφειο . Οταν εχεις εμπειρια απο γραφειο - θα σου πει οτι δεν εχεις ταξιδεψει αρκετα.Δηλαδη του κ@λου τα 9μερα!

Γιαυτο , παιδες, δουλεια , επιμονη και υπομονη...συνεχεις κρουσεις και κατανοηση του γεγονοτος οτι μερικα πραγματακια δεν γινονται αυτοματα! Πρωτα απο ολα ομως ηρεμηστε και ΨΑΧΤΕ τι θελετε να κανετε - προσδιοριστε τους (εφικτους/χειροπιαστους) στοχους σας και καθοριστε τις κινησεις/στρατηγικη σας.

----------


## Sirius

Σ Υ Μ Φ Ω Ν Ω με Μοργκαν...

Καλημερα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Michael

Κατ' αρχήν καλημέρα! (..μια καλημέρα είναι αυτή, πες την και ας πέσει χάμω..  ),
Κατά.. μέση και κατά.. τέλος, οι απόψεις μας ταυτίζονται.
Επίσης, καλόν είναι τα νέα παιδιά που τώρα μπαίνουν ή βγαίνουν από τήν σχολή να έχουν κατα νου πως, παρόλες τις εξαιρέσεις, απλά και μόνο ένα ακριβό μάστερ δεν συνεπάγεται αυτόματα πολλά λεφτά από την πρώτη μέρα και την πρώτη δουλειά. Συνεπώς, αν δεν υπάρχει η οικονομική άνεση στην οικογένεια λίγα χρόνια μπάρκο θα βοθήσουν και οικονομικά και από άποψη εμπειρίας. Βέβαια η εμπειρία δεν είναι κάτι που έρχεται απλά με τον χρόνο, αλλά απαιτείται και δυναμικά ενεργητική συμπεριφορά από το ίδιο το άτομο. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες με πολλά χρόνια που νομίζουν ότι είναι έμπειροι και υποτιμούν τους νεώτερους, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα αυτό που βαφτίζουν εμπειρία είναι η συσωρευμένη άγνοιά τους. ¶ρα όποιος έχει μυαλό (και ενδιαφέρον) και το χρησιμοποιεί μπορεί συντομότερα να αποκτήσει περισσότερη γνώση από κάποιον "'εμπειρο" και φυσικά αυτό αργα ή γρήγορα θα αναγνωριστεί και θα ανταμειφθεί. Υπομονή, επιμονή, ψάξιμο και καλή καρδιά και ήθος. Ο δρόμος πως την επαγγελματική επιτυχία δεν περνα πάνω από τους συναδέλφους! Αυτα βέβαια είναι γενικότερες "σοφίες", αλλά ας ακούγονται διότι πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μας (όλων μας φαντάζομαι), δυστυχώς, κοντά στα μάστερ και τα προσόντα ας υπάρχει και ήθος, κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν το διδάσκουν πάντοτε και όλοι...

----------


## Morgan

σορρυ ρε Μιχαλη ξεχαστηκα!!!!!!

Καλησπερα, πιανει??

----------


## Michael

:Confused:  ,δεν πήγαινε σε σένα, εσύ είπες καλημέρα! ...Εγώ δεν είπα, συνέπως σε εμένα πήγαινε, ήταν ένα είδος αυτοσαρκασμού. :Cool: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, καλησπέρα!

----------


## Morgan

αμα ειχα μυαλο να δω τα μηνυματα τα πιο πανω.....αχχχχχ

----------


## engineer1980

To kalytero master einai to diplwma tou Ploiarxou A' kai Mixanikou A' ,pisteuw oti auta ta diplwmata metrane poly perissotero apo opoiodipote allo master.Dioti me to master pairneis mia eksidikeusi kai tipota allo i opoia stin praksi den se voithaei kapou.Enw to diplwma sou dinei toses empeiries kai gnwseis pou kanena master den mporei na sou dwsei. :Cool:

----------


## Morgan

συναδελφε δεν τα λες καλα...(προσωπικη αποψη φυσικα και η δικη σου σεβαστη).
οπως και να εχει δεν θα συζητησουμε σε εκταση αυτο το σχολιο σε αυτο το τοπικ που ειναι αφιερωμενο αποκλειστικα στις ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ και τις επιλογες πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## Mad_k

Συγνώμη το Cardiff είναι αναγνωρισμένο από το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ. Τα μεταπτυχιακά του  δεν γίνονται δεκτά?

----------


## Morgan

απο ποιον να γινονται δεκτα?

----------


## engineer1980

Τα αναγνωρισμενα πανεπιστημια βρισκονται στο παρακατω λινκ http://www.doatap.gr/_html/recognised_institute.php
Το θεμα ειναι τι σχολη εχεις τελειωσει ,για την αναγνωριση του μεταπτυχιακου τιτλου διοτι απο οτι ξερω με τις ΑΕΝ ,ειναι καπως περιεργη η κατασταση με την αναγνωριση.Παντως αν θες να δουλεψεις σε ιδιωτικο τομεα δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεσαι αναγνωριση απο τον δοαταπ(πρωην δικατσα).Το δοαταπ το βλεπω σε οριζοντα 5 αετιας να καταργειται τουλαχιστον για τα πτυχια που εχουν αποκτηθει μεσα στην ευρωπαικη ενωση, δεν ειναι δυνατον να αναγνωριζονται τα πτυχια σε ολη την ευρωπη και στην Ελλαδα να χρειαζεται τις τριτοκοσμικες διαδικασιες του Δικατσα!!!!!

----------


## Mad_k

Α! καταλαβα engineer1980. Δηλαδή τα μεταπτυχιακά του Cardiff (που είναι ανγνωρισμένο απο ΔΟΑΤΑΠ) δεν αναγνωρίζονται επειδη έχουν σαν πρωτο πτυχίο της ΑΕΝ. Σωστά? Παντως με τα ιδια λεφτα μπορείς να κάνεις και προπτυχιακό αντι για μεταπτυχιακό και θα έχεις εν ΄τελη δυο πτυχία!

----------


## engineer1980

Εφοσον τα πτυχια μας δεν εχουν καμμια αναγνωριση απο το επισημο ελληνικο κρατος ,και ειναι αναγνωρισμενα μονο για ασκηση ναυτικου επαγγελματος λογικο ειναι να μην τα αναγνωριζει και το δοαταπ.Τα πτυχια μας στο εξωτερικο και ιδιαιτερα στα βρετανικα πανεπιστημια τα δεχονται ως βαση για Μαστερ εδω στην ελλαδα ειμαστε περιπου 100 χρονια πισω..Η αλλαγη του αρθρου 16 ειναι κοντα ,θα στρωσει η κατασταση......

----------


## kouklentes

Χαιρετω τους κυριους  συναδελφους

Απ'οτι βλεπω παιδια ειστε πληρως ενημερωμενοι σε πολλα θεματα.Η απορια μου ειναι σχετικα με τις σπουδες στο εξωτερικο και συγκεκριμενα στη Μ.Βρετανια
.Ξερει κανεις τα καλυτερα πανεπιστημεια πανω στο χωρο της ναυτιλια για προπτυχιακες σπουδες?Ας σημειωθει οτι ειμαι ανθ/ρχος του εμπορικου με υπηρεσια.Ασε που το εχω παιξει και καπετανιος του Π.Ν για 15 μηνες.Με ενδιαφερει κατι καλο.Δηλαδη  χαρτι με 'βαρυτητα'.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι παρακαλω πολυ γιατι εχω ηδη μπλεχτει ππολυ.(το southampton solent university το ξερει κανεις?Τι λεει αυτο?)

----------


## οπτήρ

> Χαιρετω τους κυριους  συναδελφους
> 
> Απ'οτι βλεπω παιδια ειστε πληρως ενημερωμενοι σε πολλα θεματα.Η απορια μου ειναι σχετικα με τις σπουδες στο εξωτερικο και συγκεκριμενα στη Μ.Βρετανια
> .Ξερει κανεις τα καλυτερα πανεπιστημεια πανω στο χωρο της ναυτιλια για προπτυχιακες σπουδες?Ας σημειωθει οτι ειμαι ανθ/ρχος του εμπορικου με υπηρεσια.Ασε που το εχω παιξει και καπετανιος του Π.Ν για 15 μηνες.Με ενδιαφερει κατι καλο.Δηλαδη χαρτι με 'βαρυτητα'.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι παρακαλω πολυ γιατι εχω ηδη μπλεχτει ππολυ.(το southampton solent university το ξερει κανεις?Τι λεει αυτο?)


 Εδώ υπάρχει ένας πίνακας του HAL-PC (Houston Area League of PC Users) με συνδέσμους για πανεπιστήμια και σχολές στο εξωτερικό για ναυτιλιακά. 

Δεν είμαι του χώρου και δεν έχω πληροφορίες ούτε μπορώ να αξιολογήσω τα αναφερόμενα ιδρύματα, απλώς δεν βρήκα κάπου στον ιστοχώρο μας κάποιο παρόμοιο συγκεντρωτικό πίνακα, ο συγκεκριμένος μου φάνηκε πλήρης (παραθέτει *238*  :Surprised:  ιδρύματα, μεταξύ των οποίων τον Τομέα Υδατικών Πόρων Υδραυλικών και Θαλάσσιων Εργων του Τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου, αλλά και τις ΑΕΝ μας  :Wink: ) και μου φάνηκε ότι δεν ήταν άσκοπο να τον μνημονεύσω.

----------


## kouklentes

Ευχαριστω πολυ οπτηρα
θα το κοιταξω .Αν και απο μια γρηγορη ματια που εριξα νομιζω οτι απευθυνεται πιο πολυ σε Αμερικη .Αnyway να 'σαι καλα

----------


## engineer1980

Γεια σου συναδελφε , πανω σε ποιον τομεα θελεις να σπουδασεις; Το solent university ειναι το ''δευτερο'' πανεπιστημιο στο southampton το τοπ πανεπιστημιο ειναι το soton . Το soton ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα πανεπιστημια στον κοσμο πανω σε ναυτιλιακες σπουδες και ισως το καλυτερο στην βρετανια. Θελει αρκετο διαβασμα για να τα καταφερεις. Παντως με το πτυχιο σου απο την σχολη σε δεχονται για μαστερ αν εχεις ενα καλο βαθμο. Αν θελεις να ξεκινησεις σπουδες για το ακαδημαικο ετος 2007-2008 πρεπει να κινητοποιηθεις αμεσα διοτι πρεπει να κανεις και καποια προετοιμασια για το TOEFL i IELTS που συνηθως τα ζητανε.

----------


## Sirius

> Χαιρετω τους κυριους  συναδελφους
> 
> Απ'οτι βλεπω παιδια ειστε πληρως ενημερωμενοι σε πολλα θεματα.Η απορια μου ειναι σχετικα με τις σπουδες στο εξωτερικο και συγκεκριμενα στη Μ.Βρετανια
> .Ξερει κανεις τα καλυτερα πανεπιστημεια πανω στο χωρο της ναυτιλια για προπτυχιακες σπουδες?Ας σημειωθει οτι ειμαι ανθ/ρχος του εμπορικου με υπηρεσια.Ασε που το εχω παιξει και καπετανιος του Π.Ν για 15 μηνες.Με ενδιαφερει κατι καλο.Δηλαδη  χαρτι με 'βαρυτητα'.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι παρακαλω πολυ γιατι εχω ηδη μπλεχτει ππολυ.(το southampton solent university το ξερει κανεις?Τι λεει αυτο?)


νομιζω πρεπει να απαντησεις μερικες βασικες ερωτησεις πριν αποφασισεις τι θα κανεις αν και εχεις ηδη πει οτι θελεις κατι με βαρυτητα. θελεις προφανως μετα το χαρτι στην Αγγλια να επιστρεψεις Ελλαδα? με τι ακριβως δηλαδη θελεις μετα να ασχοληθεις, πχ δουλεια σε γραφειο?γιατι να περασεις αλλα 3-4 χρονια σε προπτυχιακο και οχι 1-2 μεταπτυχιακο? θεωρεις οτι τα αγγλικα σου ειναι καλα η πολυ καλα? τα διδακτρα να ειναι φτηνα η ακριβα?

βασικες ερωτησεις που νομιζω αν απαντησεις θα μπορεσουμε να σου απαντησουμε καλυτερα και εμεις  :Wink:

----------


## Sirius

> Γεια σου συναδελφε , πανω σε ποιον τομεα θελεις να σπουδασεις; Το solent university ειναι το ''δευτερο'' πανεπιστημιο στο southampton το τοπ πανεπιστημιο ειναι το soton . Το soton ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα πανεπιστημια στον κοσμο πανω σε ναυτιλιακες σπουδες και ισως το καλυτερο στην βρετανια. Θελει αρκετο διαβασμα για να τα καταφερεις. Παντως με το πτυχιο σου απο την σχολη σε δεχονται για μαστερ αν εχεις ενα καλο βαθμο. Αν θελεις να ξεκινησεις σπουδες για το ακαδημαικο ετος 2007-2008 πρεπει να κινητοποιηθεις αμεσα διοτι πρεπει να κανεις και καποια προετοιμασια για το TOEFL i IELTS που συνηθως τα ζητανε.


συμφωνω οτι ειναι το 2ο λιγοτερο γνωστο αλλα φανταζομαι ξερεις οτι το ΣΟΤΟΝ -αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου - δεν εχει προπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα που να ταιριαζει στον τομεα του παλικαριου και το μονο καλο θα ελεγα πως ειναι το maritime law. γιατι κατα τα αλλα το solent εχει την γνωστη ακαδημια του warsash αλλα και πολλα προπτυχιακα απο τα οποια εχουνε αποφητησει και γνωστοι εφοπλιστες, γιοι και μη πχ Πιστιολης-ΤΟP Tankers  :Wink:

----------


## kouklentes

Αυτο ακριβως που λεει ο sirius.το soton δεν εχει ακριβως ναυτιλιακα.Εχει ν.δικαιο περισσοτερο.Τελος παντων το θεμα ειναι οτι το SOLENT ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ? Η τα φραγκα θα πανε κατα διαολ,.............?Απ'οτι ειδα και εγω με τις φτωχες μου γνωσεις εχει ενα πολυ καλοπρογραμμα που σε βοηθαει και οικονομικα και απο μαθηματα ειδικα το 1ο ετος ειναι πιο πολυ επιλογης που αφορουν περισσοτερο τη ναυσιπλοοια την ευσταθεια,δηλαδη πραγματα που εχουμε διδαχτει και στις Α.Ε.Ν.Αρα (πιστευω εγω )θα υπαρχει και επιλογη να ξεκινησουμε απο το 2ο ετος...........(παλι ετσι πιστευω εγω)οποτε συναδελφοι βοηθατε ηδη.Τωρα για ielts εχω ηδη ξεκινησει

----------


## kouklentes

Οταν εννοω βαρυ εννοω να αξιζει ο χρονος και το χρημα.(Γιατι οπως ηδη γνωριζεται στη θαλασσα το χρημα δε βγαινει και ευκολα )Μετα την αποκτηση του πτυχιου οχι δε θα ηθελανα επιτρεψω αμεσα στην Ελλαδα(θα ηθελα και λιγο προυπηρεσια εκτος)Τωρα γιατι προπτυχιακο?Γιατι βαση της ταπεινης μου γνωμης τα 'ψωμια' μας στη θαλασσα ειναι μετρημενα (βλεπε μειωση  συνθεσης σε Ελληνικη  σημαια)γι'αυτο και ενα δευτερο πτυχιο  θα με κανει να αισθανθω  μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια  ως  προς το  εργασιακο μου μελλον.Οσων αφορα τα αγγλικα ειναι σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο οπως καιτα οικονομικα μου.Οποτε οπως ειπα και προηγουμενως με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο ενα δυνατο πτυχιο και ασ το πληρωσω και λιγο παραπανω αρκει να μπορεσει να μου ανοιξει καποια πορτα.Τα υπολοιπα ειναι θεμα κατα ποσο εχω το αισθημα της ευθυνης και της θελησης να εδραιωθω μονος μου στο χωρο κια πιστεψτε με συναδελφοι νεος ειμαι και το εχω.........

----------


## engineer1980

Εχεις δικιο σχετικα με το σοτον οτι δεν εχει ναυτιλιακο τμημα για τον τομεα που πιθανον ενδιαφερεται ενας καπετανιος, αλλα το οτι απο το solent εχουν αποφοιτησει καποιοι γνωστοι δεν συνεπαγεται οτι ειναι καλο πανεπιστημιο... Οπως στις περισσοτερες μεγαλες πολεις της αγγλιας υπαρχουν τα ''δευτερα'' πανεπιστημια ετσι και στο southampton exei to solent. Οποτε για εμενα προσωπικη μου αποψη παντα, ειναι να παει σε καποιο αλλο εκτος southampton UCL(λονδινο) i NCL(newcastle) που ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απο θεμα εκπαιδευσης και διεθνως αναγνωρισμενα.. :Wink:

----------


## Sirius

το οτι δεν ειναι το solent απο τα καλυτερα αυτο ειναι γεγονος. απο εκει και περα αν εχεις την ορεξη, διαθεση και χρημα να κανεις προπτυχιακο τοτε ναι υπαρχουνε πολλες επιλογες, προσωπικη αποψη απο το solent δεν εχω αλλα απο γνωστους εχω ακουσει καλα σχολια και οτι προσεχουνε τους σπουδαστες τους σε σχεση με αλλα γνωστοτερα πανεπιστημια. Παντως αποτι εχω καταλαβει στην Ελλαδα δεν μετραει πιο χαρτι εχεις κανει, ετσι κι'αλλιως το βυσμα παλι θα μετρησει ως συνηθως. Και αυτο απο προσφατη εμπερια ενος γνωστου υπο/ρχου που εκανε μεταπτυχιακο στην Αγγλια, γυρισε στην Ελλαδα για να βρει δουλεια σε γραφειο και με το που βλεπανε οτι ειναι πρωην ναυτικος ουτε που καν ασχοληθηκανε για τις σπουδες του εξω. Τωρα ενα βαρυ χαρτι σιγουρα θα μετρησει στην αναζητηση εργασιας στο εξωτερικο καθως και ο βαθμος αποφοιτησης και η προηγουμενη προυπηρεσια. Συμπερασματικα απο την πλευρα μου απο προπτυχιακα εχω ακουσει καλα λογια για το liverpool, plymouth, newcastle upon tyne, solent, (αν και ειναι στις κατωτερες θεσεις των πανεπιστημιων στην Αγγλια) και εξαιρετικα για το μεταπτυχιακο του City στο Λονδινο (shipping, trade & finance) sto cass business school.

----------


## kouklentes

για city γνωριζω το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει μονο μεταπτυχιακα προγραμματα και το cass business school του γραμμενου δεχεται μονο πανεπιστημειακα πτυχια.Εμεις οι καπετανεοι δεν του κανουμε .Τελος παντων συναδελφοι ευχαριστω πολυ ..........................οτι αλλο εχετε υπο'ψιν σας παρακαλω πολυ να το μοιραστειται μαζι μου θα ειμαι υποχρεως.Πρεπει καποια στιγμη να αποφασισω

----------


## Morgan

ξερετε το κοστος μεταπτυχιακου στο σιτυ? ειναι λιγακι τρελλο...

----------


## Sirius

> ξερετε το κοστος μεταπτυχιακου στο σιτυ? ειναι λιγακι τρελλο...


Νομιζω 16,000 λιρια αγγλιας δλδ περιπου 24,000 ευροπουλα για 1 χρονο!

----------


## kouklentes

Οντως το κοστος του city ,για το μεταπτυχιακο του Κ.Γραμμενου ειναι μεγαλο,υπαρχει ομως και ενα αλλο προγραμμα στη σχολη engineering and mathematical science που ειναι πολυ φθηνοτερο(8500 λιρες)για ενα χρονο.Το θεμα ειναι οτι μας δεχεται αλλα απο οτι ειδα ειναι πολυ γενικο και απλο.Δηλαδη πιστευω πως δεν ειναι κατι που θα κανει το μελλοντικο σου εργοδοτη να σε προσεξει...........(ετσι νομιζω.Αν εχω αδκο παρακαλω πολυ συμβουλευτε με ειμαι ανοιχτος.)Περαν απο αυτο υπαρχει και το πανεπιστημειο αιγαιου που μασ δεχεται.Αλλα συνεχιζει να παραμενει η απορια μου...........Θα μπορω να κανω κατι στη στερια η θα καταναλωσω χρονο και χρημα ανωφελα(αυτο ειναι που με πειραζει πανω απο ολα).Ολα αυτα θα μου δωσουν το 'ατου' που θελω εναντι του ανταγωνισμου ή μηπως ενα προπτυχιακο θα με εξασφαλισει καλυτερα????????????????

----------


## kouklentes

σχετικα με αυτοπου ειπα γι το παν.αιγαιου γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα?Ειναι καθολου καταξιωμενο?

----------


## Morgan

> Νομιζω 16,000 λιρια αγγλιας δλδ περιπου 24,000 ευροπουλα για 1 χρονο!


ω ναι!...................................

----------


## Morgan

> σχετικα με αυτοπου ειπα γι το παν.αιγαιου γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα?Ειναι καθολου καταξιωμενο?


μια χαρα ειναι το πανεπιστημιο αιγαιου.
το ζητημα ειναι το ψαξιμο μετα.
αν ησουν ετοιμος να δωσεις 8.500 λιρες (!!!!!!) για την αγγλια, προτεινω , 1000% πα.αιγαιου ναυτιλιακα

----------


## kouklentes

OK Πα.Αιγαιου ναυτιλιακα αλλα για μεταπτυχιακο η για προπτυχιακο?????????
Ιδου η απορια...............Το μεταπτυχιακο ειναι ευκολη υποθεση και πολυ οικονομικη απο οτι εχω δει με το πα.Αιγαιου.Ομως ξερω πολυ κοσμο που ηδη ειναι εκει και σπουδαζει Μηπως τελικα γεμισουμε με πτυχια απο το Αιγαιο?????

----------


## Morgan

vgainoume off -topic ara den synexizete h kouventa ayth, edw.
prepei na kaneis oti eksipiretei ton skopo gia to opoio to thes.

----------


## kouklentes

Ok εγινε ειμαστε off .Το σκοπο ομως δεν τον ξερω ακριβως ουτε και εγω γι'αυτο ρωταω.(ρωτοντας πασ στη πολη).Αρα θελω μια κατευθυνση για ν α μπορω να αποφασισω τι ακριβως

----------


## Morgan

αν θες εργασια σε γραφειο τοτε δυο πραγματα ειναι βασικα, και το κλεινουμε εδω : α.σπουδες έξω ή στην ελλάδα, ολοκληρωμένες ή όχι , προπτυχιακές ή μεταπτυχιακές. 
εγώ βρήκα δουλεία μόλις μπήκα στο πανεπιστήμιο μετά την ΑΔΣΕΝ και μετά από τόσα χρόνια δουλειάς (χρόνος μηδέν) ακόμα να τελειώσω (αυτό το ρίσκο παίζει αν δωσεις μεγαλη βαρυτητα σε μια πολυ απαιτητικη δουλεια), β. ΨΑΞΙΜΟ - πολυυυυυυυυυυ ΨΑΞΙΜΟ!!!!!!!! αυτό είναι βασικά που μετράει

----------


## Mad_k

Φίλε κουκλεντέ από συγγενείς και φίλους που έχω διευθυντάδες σε ναυτιλιακές μου είπαν Αγγλία και μόνο ή κατ;εξέρεση σουηδία στο Μαλμο ή στο Ροτερναμ στο Erasmus Univ.  Μας δέχονται με ανθυποπλοιάρχου αλλά θέλει να έχεις και άλλα προσόντα.Κάνε ένα απλό προπτυχιακό και δώσε έμφασή στο μαστερ ή κατευθείαν ένα δυνατό μάστερ. Επίσης εξασφαλίζεις θέση στην Ελλάδα άμα καταφέρεις και δουλέψεις λίγο στην Αγγλία στο Λονδίνο. Ψάξτο καλά όμως πριν κάνεις οτιδηποτε... Ενημερωτικά υπάρχει και οι Η.Π.Α αλλά δεν πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τον κόπο για τόσο λεφτά.

----------


## kouklentes

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.Νομιζω πως εχω την ιδια αποψη για την δουλεια εξω(στερια)Ομως οπως ειπες ακομα το ψαχνω οσο μπορω..Καμια πληροφορια για το plymouth univercity και συγκεκριμενα ενα προγραμμα που λεγεται one year top up?

----------


## Mad_k

Το πλυμουθ απο όσο γνωρίζω είναι υποδεέστερο του σολεντ και του λιβερπουλ! Το θέμα είναι τώρα αξίζει να ξενιτευτείς ή να πας σε κανένα BCA? Ειδικά τώρα που τα πτυχία θα γίνουν ισότιμα με τα ελληνικά ΑΕΙ?

----------


## kouklentes

Το plymouth ειναι υποδεεστερο το solent????????Αυτο ειλικρινα δε το ξερω.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το plymouth ειναι ενα κατα παραδοση ναυτιλιακο πανεπιστημειο(ετσι νομιζω) και απ'οτι ειδα εχει και ενα προγραμμα που το λεει one year top up programme το οποιο υποσχεται BSc σε ενα χρονο.Αν θελεις δες 'το .Θα ηθελα αλλη μια αποψη .Τωρα για BCA απ'οτι εχω ακουσει δεν εχει και την καλυτερη φημη(λενε για βιομηχανια παραγωγης πτυχιων).Οι γνωμη  ομως καποιου  φιλου που εχει τελειωσει εκει ειναι οτι δε φαινεται διαφορα στο πτυχιο απο καποιον ο οποιος εχει τελειωσει αγγλια.Δηλαδη το  BCA συνεργαζεται με το metropolitan οπου και να εισαι το πτυχιο σου επανω γραφει metropolitan  και οχι BCA.βλεπεις οποτε να ξενιτευτει κανεις ή να μη ξενιτευτει.Ιδου η απορια.................

----------


## Thanassis___

Παιδιά είμαι νέος στο forum.Τελειώνω φέτος τις πανελλήνιες και σκέφτομαι να πάω στην Αγγλία να σπουδάσω ναυτιλιακά.Δν ξέρω όμως τι λεφτά απαιτούνται.μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε?Δν λέω για μεταπτυχιακό απευθείας για πτυχίο.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kouklentes

σχετικα με την αγγλια τα χρηματα για προπτυχιακο δεν ειναι υπερβολικα .Απο οτι νομιζω πρεπει να ειναι περιπου 3000 λιρες  αγγλιας για καθε χρονο .Πιο σωστο ομως θα ηταν να μπεις στο site του πανεπιστημειου που σε ενδιαφερει εκει θα μαθεις ακριβως ποσο ειναι τα 'fees' για καθε χρονο + οτι περιλαμβανει η διαμονη σου εκει.Ενα καλο site ειναι το www.ucas.com or gb

----------


## kouklentes

κατι που δε διευκρινησα 3000λιρες ειναι τα διδακτρα του πανεπιστημειου.Οσον αφορα την ζωη εκει και το κοστος διαβιωσης αυτο εξαρταται αποκλειστικα απο εσενα .ΔΗλαδη που θελεις να σπουδασεις(λονδινο-κεντρο ή καπου αλλου σε αλλη πολη που βασικα θα ειναι και φθηνοτερα)Τωρα κατι ειχα ακουσει για χαμηλο εισοδηματιες που ανηκουν σε μια αλλη κατηγορια κατα πολυ φθηνοτερη στα πανεπιστημειακα διδακτρα παντα.Αλλα οπως σου εγραψα και πιο πανω πληροφοριες θα βρεις στο site του πανεπιστημειου ή σε καποια διαφημιστικη μπροσουρα (εχουν πληροφοριες ακομα και για την ζωη εκτος campus)

----------


## Thanassis___

Οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## Morgan

Sorry gia thn kathysterhmenh apanthsh alla eimoun ektos! To kostos twn spoudwn opws exei anaferthei kai allou diaferei apo panepisthmio se panepisthmio, opws epishs diaferei kai to kostos diaviwshs . Eidika stis megales poleis, an den exeis estia, ta pragmata einai tsimphmena.
Mia aplh erwthsh sto vrettaniko symvoulio lynei oles tis apories, kai dinei AKRIVEIS apanthseis.

----------


## Thanassis___

Εσείς που ασχολείστε με το χώρο εγώ θέλω να σπουδάσω Maritime bussines and Logistics σε ποιο πανεπιστήμιο δεν έχω σκεφτεί ακόμη αυτό το πτυχίο θα μου εξασφαλίσει αργότερα εδώ στην Ελλάδα επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση?Μήπως χρειάζεται και κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό?
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας

----------


## Thanassis___

> Sorry gia thn kathysterhmenh apanthsh alla eimoun ektos! To kostos twn spoudwn opws exei anaferthei kai allou diaferei apo panepisthmio se panepisthmio, opws epishs diaferei kai to kostos diaviwshs . Eidika stis megales poleis, an den exeis estia, ta pragmata einai tsimphmena.
> Mia aplh erwthsh sto vrettaniko symvoulio lynei oles tis apories, kai dinei AKRIVEIS apanthseis.


 
Φίλε μου πήρα στο Βρετανικό και μου έδωσαν ένα site εκεί μου είπαν περιέχονται όλα www.ucas.com

----------


## felicia

*woody exeis msn?phgainw g'lukeiou k egina melos gia na ma8w perissotera gia auta pou endiaferesai k esu!8a me voh8ouse polu na milhsw mazi sou gia tis plhrofories pou exeis hdh sugedrwsei....an boreis apadhse amesa...euxaristw pl  :wink:*

----------


## nik

Για το λειτουργικό κομμάτι της ναυτιλία και με λογικά χρήματα θα πρότεινα ή το John Moores ή το Southampton Solent University.

Ειδικά όσον αφορά το Solent μπορώ να πω ότι το έχω συμπαθήσει ιδιαίτερα... Οι μόνες επιφυλλάξεις που διατηρώ είναι το ότι πρόκειται για ένα καινούριο πανεπιστήμιο (μέχρι τις αρχές του 2000 -αν θυμάμαι καλά- ήταν κολλέγιο) οπότε δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο έχει καθιερωθεί στη συνείδηση της αγοράς.

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά. Έχω κάνει κ εγώ μια προσπάθεια έρευνας για ξένα πανεπιστήμια, για Αμερική - Κίνα - Ιαπωνία - Ολλανδία - Αυστραλία έχω βάλει κάποια σχετικά links εδω: 

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=22944 

και εδω για Κορέα:

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=22938

δε ξέρω τι λένε στην αγορά, αν ξέρει κανένας κάποιο από αυτά και δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι ας μας πεί κάποια γνώμη.

Χωρίς να ξέρω και πολλά πιστεύω πως το &#171;σημαντικό&#187; στοιχείο είναι πως μερικά από αυτά τα μεταπτυχιακά, είναι ναυτιλιακά μεταπτυχιακά σε Πανεπιστήμια με πολλά αντικείμενα και τα βρίσκεις ψιλοδυσκόλα

----------


## harry_24

> Φίλε μου πήρα στο Βρετανικό και μου έδωσαν ένα site εκεί μου είπαν περιέχονται όλα www.ucas.com


μπορέις να δείς και το Erasmus university Roterdam, Maritime Economics and Logistics είναι λίγο ακίβό (20.000 ευρώ) αλλά έχει καλόυs καθηγητές (κώστας γραμμένος city university, martin stopford clarksons)

----------


## harry_24

Thanassis μπορείς να δείς και στο Erasmus university Roterdam Maritime Economics and Logistics (MEL) το οποίο έχει πολύ καλούς καθηγητές (Κώστας Γραμμένος ιδρυτής του μεταπτυχιακού στα ναυτιλιακά του City University και Martin Stopford Clarkson research institute guest professor) αλλά είναι ακριβό (20.000 ευρώ)

----------


## harry_24

Thanassis des to MEL sto Erasmus university sto Roterdam

----------


## Thanassis___

> Thanassis des to MEL sto Erasmus university sto Roterdam


Έγινε harry θα το κοιτάξω.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Augoustinos

> Thanassis μπορείς να δείς και στο Erasmus university Roterdam Maritime Economics and Logistics (MEL) το οποίο έχει πολύ καλούς καθηγητές (Κώστας Γραμμένος ιδρυτής του μεταπτυχιακού στα ναυτιλιακά του City University και Martin Stopford Clarkson research institute guest professor) αλλά είναι ακριβό (20.000 ευρώ)




μην ξεχναμε και το κ. Χαραλαμπιδη που ναι και πρυτανης εκει. Φιλε μου εγω που μίλησα μαζί τους είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί. Ένα e-mail στέλνεις και σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο να σου λυσουν τυχόν απορίες.

----------


## Morgan

Kai ekanes poly kala pou milhses apeftheias..

----------


## Viki

Γεια σας, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε θίξει προηγουμένως αλλά έχω τον ακόλουθο προβληματισμό:
Τελειώνω Ναυπηγος και σκέφτομαι να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά - μεταφορές - logistics- law κλπ. 
Όχι απαραίτητα όλα αυτά αλλά αυτοί είναι οι τομείς που με ενδιαφέρουν! Μήπως έχετε υπόψη σας κάποια 
καλά πανεπιστήμια να μου προτείνετε? Ή ακόμα και κάποια συγκεκριμένα μεταπτυχιακά? Υποθέτω ότι για 
ναυτιλιακά πρέπει να πάω Αγγλία..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Επειδή ξεκινήσαμε απο εδώ http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=28381 και παρέχονται καλές πληροφορίες όπως είπε και ο Μorgan είπα να ανοίξω θέμα για απορίες κλπ..
kostas-gus διαφώτισέ μας,, :Very Happy: 

Ας ξεκινήσω..
1.Όπως μας είπες η διάρκεια είναι 3 χρόνια,,τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια πόσο διαρκουν;Πληρώνεσαι;

2.Απο εκεί βγαίνεις Γ πλοίαρχος όπως και εδώ,,σωστά;

3.Για να φοιτήσεις εκεί πρέπει να έχεις lower;

----------


## kostas-gus

1}πληρωνεσαι κανονικα στα εκπαιδευτικα ταξιδια
2} Βγαινεις Γ' πλοιαρχος
3}Αν εχεις lower ειναι προσον.Αλλα σου ζητανε να παρεις το IELTS με βαθμο πτυχιου 6{ειναι διπλωμα αγγλικων και δινεις εξετασεις στο βρετανικο συμβουλιο για να το παρεις}

----------


## Roger Rabbit

1.Ωραία,,και πόσο διαρκούν αυτά;

2.Στη σχολή τα μαθήματα είναι το πρωί και το απόγευμα κάθεσαι ή μπορείς να ασχοληθείς και με άλλα πράγματα πάνω στις σπουδές σου;

3.Κενά και τέτοια πότε υπάρχουν για να ξανάρθεις Ελλάδα;

4.Στο ποσό που είχες αναφέρει είπες πως δίνεις extra λεφτά για το φαγητό;Το μήνα πόσο είναι;

----------


## kostas-gus

1}πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις 12μηνο στην θαλασσα{σπαστα εννοειται}.
2}τα μαθηματα αρχιζουν 9 το πρωι και τελειωνουν αργα το μεσημερι η' και μερικες φορες μεχρι τις 5 το απογευμα.Οταν τελειωνουν τα μαθηματα κανεις οτι γουσταρεις.Μπορεις να διαβασεις και στην βιβλιοθηκη της σχολης  η ΄στο δωματιο σου
3}κενα μονο για χριστουγεννα.ΔΕΝ εχει κενα γαι πασχα και καλοκαιρι.Η σχολη ''τρεχει'' συνεχεια
4}φαγητο/δωματιο κοστιζουν 160 λιρες αγγλιας

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> 4}φαγητο/δωματιο κοστιζουν 160 λιρες αγγλιας


Το μήνα ή τη βδομάδα;;
Μου φαίνεται αρκετά δελεαστικό οτι γλυτώνεις 1 χρόνο και έχεις ισχυρότερο χαρτί.(εκτός απο τα χρήματα :Very Happy: )
Όσον αναφορά το τελευταίο,,,μια εταιρεία για παράδειγμα παίρνει ευκολότερα έναν με χαρτί απο ξένη ακαδημία αφού όπως λένε είναι πολυ ανώτερα απο τις ελληνικές ακαδημίες;;
Για εμένα που θέλω να κάνω καριέρα στη θάλασσα και ειδικα στα δεξαμενόπλοια θα με βοηθήσει περισσότερο;;

   Τhanks

----------


## kostas-gus

ειναι 160 λιρες την εβδομαδα.Οσο αφορα την αγορα εργασιας δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω συγκεκριμενα.Η σχολη ειναι η καλυτερη στον κοσμο αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι το διπλωμα που παιρνει καποιος απο τις ΑΕΝ ειναι κατι λιγοτερο απο το αγγλικο διπλωμα.Βεβαια δεν ξερω και το σκεπτικο των εταιριων...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Tελικά είναι πολλά τα λεφτά(800 ευρώ το μήνα)..
Και ολόκληρο το ποσό,πόσο είναι;
Ξεχωριστά απο αυτά δεν είναι;;

----------


## kostas-gus

τα φραγκα ειναι 7200 λιρες ολο το προγραμμα.Σε αυτα ΔΕΝ συμπεριλαμβανονται τα λεφτα για δωματιο/φαγητο που σου ειπα πριν.Σε αυτα προσθεσε αλλες 6000{ευρω αυτη την φορα} για τα μαθηματα που πρεπει να παρακολουθησεις εδω και εφοσον περασεις τις εξετασεις των μαθηματων αυτων να σε δεχτουν εκει..

----------


## Michael

> μια εταιρεία για παράδειγμα παίρνει ευκολότερα έναν με χαρτί απο ξένη ακαδημία αφού όπως λένε είναι πολυ ανώτερα απο τις ελληνικές ακαδημίες;;
> Για εμένα που θέλω να κάνω καριέρα στη θάλασσα και ειδικα στα δεξαμενόπλοια θα με βοηθήσει περισσότερο;;


Δεν νομίζω να κάνει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά στο πως θα σε δεχτεί η εταιρία. Από την στιγμή που πληρείς τις προυποθέσεις της STCW κλπ, θεωρείσαι κατ' αρχήν οκ. Τώρα το αν μια σχολή είναι η καλύτερη ή όχι αφενός μεν είναι σχετικό, αφετέρου θα πρέπει να το γνωρίζει, να το κατανοεί και να το αποδέχεται και αυτός που θα σε προσλάβει. Έχω ακούσει π.χ. ανθρώπους να ισχυρίζωνται ότι η καλύτερη σχολή είναι η τάδε και πως αυτή βγάζει Πλοι'αρχους κλπ ένω όλες οι άλλες είναι κατώτερες κλπ και όλες οι εταιρίες σε πέρνουν αμέσως μόλις τους πεις ότι είσαι από αυτήν την σχολή κοκ. Περριτό να αναφέρω ότι ήταν η σχολή που είχε τελειώσει ο ίδιος ή ο γιός του...
Εκείνο που μετράει δεν είναι τόσο το από ποιά σχολή είναι κανείς, αλλά η επίδοση που είχε σε αυτήν και πολύ περισσότερο τα πραγματικά προσόντα του και η διαγωγή του και η εντύπωση που αφήνει από την επαφή με την εταιρεία και την ναυτολόγησή του στο πλοίο. Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει τελειώσει την καλύτερη σχολή και να είναι άσχετος και άλλος την χειρότερη και να είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους επαγγελματίες. Η κάθε σχολή θα σου δώσει ερεθίσματα και κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις, έναν μπούσουλα. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι προσωπική υπόθεση του καθενός πόσο προσεχτικός θα είναι και πόσο θα ασχοληθεί με την μελέτη και την εμπέδωση κάθε γνωστικού αντικειμένου. Σαν ναυτικός δεν νομίζω πως πάιζει μεγάλο ρόλο το ποιά σχολή έχεις τελέιώσει, ειδικά σήμερα με την έλλειψη που υπάρχει σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και δη ικανό. Εκείνο που θα μετρήσει έιναι το να μπορέις να κάνεις σωστά την δουλεία σου. Και αυτήν μπορέις να την κάνεις αρκετά καλά αν κάτσεις και μελέτησεις είτε στην Ελλάδα είτε στην αλλοδαπή και αν στο πλοίο δεν περνάς ως "τουρίστας". Αν όντως βέβαια μια σχολή έχει καλούς καθηγητές, καλόν εξοπλισμό, καλά βιβλία και καλό σύστημα εν γένει σίγουρα βοηθά έμμεσα στο να βρεις δουλειά διότι μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει περισότερες ευκαιρίες για ευκολότερη και εμβριθή μάθηση των απαραίτητων γνωστικών αντικειμένων, και αν σου περισεύουν τα χρήματα τότε γιατί όχι. Θα πρέπει όμως να εξετάσει κανείς αν θα μπορούσε να έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα χώρις να δαπανήσει τα χρήματα του καταβάλωντας απλά λίγο παραπάνω κόπο. Ο κόπος βέβαια είναι πάντοτε απαραίτητος διότι και στο καλύτερο διδακτικό σύστημα να φοιτά κάποιος, εμβόλισμός γνώσεων και ικανότήτων στον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο δεν είναι ακόμα εφικτός αν ο ίδιος ο εγκέφαλός δεν επιθυμεί να κάνει και αυτός κάτι... Επίσης, ένα χρήσιμο ατού κατα την φοίτηση στην αλλοδαπή είναι και η απόδειξη πολύς καλής γνώσης της γλώσσας (και ειδικά της αγγλικής), κάτι που μετρα ακόμα στην ναυτιλία. ...Βέβαια έχω συναντήσει άνθρωπο με πτυχίο και μεταπτυχικό στην αγγλία και να κόβεται στα αγγλικά στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο (όπου τον βάλαν να παρακολουθήσει για να πάρει αναγνώριση)! Όποτε είπαμε, όλα είναι σχετικά....

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ,,,περίπου τα ίδια μου είπε και ο θείος μου σήμερα..
Μου είπε επίσης οτι ..._άλλο πράμα ο ναυτικός,,,,ο Έλληνας.._

----------


## kostas-gus

Ρε συ Michael γιατι με αμφισβητεις λεγοντας ειναι ''σχετικο οτι καποια σχολη ειναι η καλυτερη στον κοσμο κτλ κτλ''.Ε, οχι ρε φιλε δεν ειναι σχετικο{χωρις παρεξηγηση και με πολλη αγαπη}.Οταν η σχολη εχει την πιο πλουσια βιβλιοθηκη του κοσμου σε οτι αφορα γενικα και ειδικα την ναυτιλια,οταν οι καθηγητες εχουν εμπειρια στο βασιλικο ναυτικο της αγγλιας η' ηταν καπετανιοι σε queen mary κτλ,οταν τα μαθηματα γινονται με προηγμενα μεσα και εργαστηρια και οταν οι χωροι οπoυ γινονται τα STCW ειναι σαν εργαστηρια της ΝΑΣΑ,ε οχι, με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα σχετικο.Αν τωρα καποιος δεν εχει τα λεφτα να παει εκει δεν μπορει να τα ισοπεδωνει ολα λεγοντας οτι θελει.Και πουθενα-αν προσεξες- ΔΕΝ ειπα οτι το ελληνικο διπλωμα υστερει εναντι του ελληνικου απλα τονισα μονο τις συνθηκες σπουδων.Ουτε κανω διαφημιση στην σχολη λεγοντας ''τρεχτε ολοι αγγλια''.Ουτε κανεις θειος μου την συνεστησε.Οσο για την ατακα του nikitasco ''αλλο πραγμα ο ελληνας ναυτικος'' το ιδιο μου ειπε και ο διευθυντης της σχολης στην αγγλια.
Φιλικα παντα....

----------


## Michael

> Ρε συ Michael γιατι με αμφισβητεις λεγοντας ειναι ''σχετικο οτι καποια σχολη ειναι η καλυτερη στον κοσμο κτλ κτλ''.Ε, οχι ρε φιλε δεν ειναι σχετικο{χωρις παρεξηγηση και με πολλη αγαπη}.Οταν η σχολη εχει την πιο πλουσια βιβλιοθηκη του κοσμου σε οτι αφορα γενικα και ειδικα την ναυτιλια,οταν οι καθηγητες εχουν εμπειρια στο βασιλικο ναυτικο της αγγλιας η' ηταν καπετανιοι σε queen mary κτλ,οταν τα μαθηματα γινονται με προηγμενα μεσα και εργαστηρια και οταν οι χωροι οπoυ γινονται τα STCW ειναι σαν εργαστηρια της ΝΑΣΑ,ε οχι, με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα σχετικο.Αν τωρα καποιος δεν εχει τα λεφτα να παει εκει δεν μπορει να τα ισοπεδωνει ολα λεγοντας οτι θελει.Και πουθενα-αν προσεξες- ΔΕΝ ειπα οτι το ελληνικο διπλωμα υστερει εναντι του ελληνικου απλα τονισα μονο τις συνθηκες σπουδων.Ουτε κανω διαφημιση στην σχολη λεγοντας ''τρεχτε ολοι αγγλια''.Ουτε κανεις θειος μου την συνεστησε.


Δεν αμφισβητείται ούτε επιβεβαιώνεται τίποτα από ό,τι έχει προαναφερθει. Η αναφορά είναι γενική και δεν γίνεται λόγος για συγκεκριμένες σχολές. Συνεπώς δεν τίθεται θέμα ισοπέδωσης (με ή ανευ χρημμάτων). Αν κάποια σχολή πληρεί ορισμένα πρότυπα τότε θα πρέπει κανείς να κάνει μια ανάλυση κοστούς οφέλους (όχι μόνο χρηματικού) και ανάλογα με τα κριτήρια που έχει ο ίδιος να καταλήξει σε μια απόφαση.
Για την συγκέκριμένη σχολή, ούτε και εμένα μου την συνέστησε ο θείος μου...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , πάντως την έχω (σοβαρά) υπόψη μου.




> Οσο για την ατακα του nikitasco ''αλλο πραγμα ο ελληνας ναυτικος'' το ιδιο μου ειπε και ο διευθυντης της σχολης στην αγγλια.


Ναι, δεν ξέρω τί είπε και πως το είπε και ποιός το είπε, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αν και είναι ωραίο και βαυκαλιστικό να ακούει ο δείνα εθνικότητας ναυτικός ότι "είναι άλλο πράγμα", δεν αρκεί σίγουρα μόνο αυτό, και πάντως ο μέσος όρος είναι σαν τα αμοιβαία κεφάλαια, οι προηγούμενες αποδόσεις δεν εγγυώνται τις μελλοντικές...



> Φιλικα παντα


...Από τότε που βγήκε η φιλία χάθηκαν οι ευκαιρίες για διαδυκτιακες παρεξηγήσεις και καβγάδες...:neutral: 

(με λίγο χιούμορ ...ενίοτε, [αλλά χωρίς μίση ποτέ] )

----------


## ΓιωργοςΒα

morgan 8a sumfwnisw mazi sou. to city einai ontws to kalhtero tou kosmou, kai an den kanw la8ws ekei einai prutanis o Grammenos(ellhnas).to gardiff pou an den kanw la8ws exei edra thn oualia, einai kai auto e3isou kalo, alla periorizete perisotero se spoudes ka8ara oikonomikes(den apokleiei omws tis nautiliakes).

----------


## hatzibileus

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι όλα είναι υποκειμενικά. Το city έχει μόνο το όνομα έχει πιά και την δυνατότητα γνωριμιών καθώς ακόμα και παιδιά εφοπλιστών εκεί πάνε. Βέβαια είναι αναμενόμενο να πας σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό κ για τις γνωριμίες αλλά κ όχί μόνο για αυτές για αυτό κ προσωπικά έχω διαγράψει αυτή την επιλογή.
Για το Cardiff πιστεύω ότι είναι μία καλή επιλογή όπως και το Erasmus το οποιό έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω με τον καθηγητή Χαραλαμπίδη.
Προσωπικά ούτε αυτά με ενδιαφέρουν αν και έχουν καλό επίπεδο βαριέμαι να κάνω ίδια μαθήματα καθώς σπουδάζω στο ναυτιλίας στη Χίο.

Πιστεύω αν κάποις θέλει να πάρει και γνώσεις στο μεταπτυχιακό πρέπει να κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που έχει ήδη κάνει όπως επίσης κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που κάνουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι.

Επειδή είναι ήδη πολλά, postarw και τα ξαναλέμε. :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

οι γνωριμιες ειναι βασικος παραγοντας επιλογης σχολης/σχολειου/πανεπιστημιου.. μην τις υποτιμουμε

----------


## hatzibileus

> οι γνωριμιες ειναι βασικος παραγοντας επιλογης σχολης/σχολειου/πανεπιστημιου.. μην τις υποτιμουμε


φίλε Morgan αν η απάντησήση αναφέρεται στο σχόλιο μου θα ήθεα να διευκρινήσω ότι ακριβώς αυτό υποστηρίζω και εγώ...απλός ως προσωπική μου επιλογής θέλω να κάνω κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό που πρώτα να μου αρέσουν τα μαθήματα δεύτερον να είναι σχετικά καλό και τριτον μαζί να έχει όνομα και να βρίσκεται στις ΤΟP θέσεις σχετικών λιστών.

Αν τώρα θα έρθουν και γνωριμίες καλός να έρθουν και έίναι ένας επιπλέον λόγος επιλογής αλλά δε θα διαλέξω το city ή το LSE για τις γνωριμίες..πχ το μεν city δε θα το διαλέξω καθόλου το δε LSE τουλάχιστον είναι και γνωστό και βρίσκεται στις TOP θέσεις των ευρωπαϊκών πανεπιστημίων...

φιλικά..εγώ(Γιώργος Χ)

----------


## Morgan

Σαφως οι λογοι να επιλεξει καποιος το ενα ή το αλλο πανεπιστημιο ειναι υποκειμενικοι..
και εγω βαση του περιεχομενου σπουδων θα επελεγα την σχολη παντως.

----------


## polivios

Ποιο πιστευεται οτι ειναι το καλητερο μεταπτυχιακο που μπορει να κανει καποιος στα ναυτιλιακα ανεξαρτητως κοστους?

----------


## .voyager

Sto City tou Londinou, to programma tou Grammenou. Des prohgoumena posts, genika.

----------


## Morgan

> Ποιο πιστευεται οτι ειναι το καλητερο μεταπτυχιακο που μπορει να κανει καποιος στα ναυτιλιακα ανεξαρτητως κοστους?


ama postareis se 2 - 3 topics den tha pairneis apanthseis alla tha diagrafontai ta mhnymata...

kalws irthes

----------


## Augoustinos

γνωμη μου το θεμα δεν εξαρταται αποκλειστικα απο το πανεπιστηιμο αλλα περισσοτερο απο μας/σας και το ποσο εσυ θα ασχοληθεις με αυτο και το τι θα κυνηγισεις διοτι οπως λενε... αν δε βρεξεις κωλο δε τρως ψαρι...

----------


## polivios

Εχεις δικιο φιλε μου σε αυτο που λες αλλα παρολαυτα δεν με βοηθησε καθολου η απαντηση σου..

----------


## Mad_k

> Εχεις δικιο φιλε μου σε αυτο που λες αλλα παρολαυτα δεν με βοηθησε καθολου η απαντηση σου..


Δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο μεταπτυχιακο υπαρχει τι θέλεις να κανεις εσύ και τι σου αρέσει. Τι να σπουδάσεις στο Παγκοσμιο Ναυτιλιακό Πανεπιστημιο, που ασχολειται με ναυτιλιακα θεματα και ειναι απο τις καλυτερες σχολες, οταν θέλεις να γινεις manager ή ναυλομεσιτης. Να μην βλεπουμε το μεταπτυχιακό σαν κατι που θα μας βρει δουλειά να δουλεψουμε να κατασταλαξουμε και μετα να το κανουμε......

----------


## polivios

Ρε παιδια εγω απλα θελω να μερικεσ απο τις καλυτερες σχολες για να δω πιο προγραμμα μου ταιριαζει καλυτερα και να δω αν υπαρχει και κατι που δεν ηξερα θελετε να με βοηθησετε? (το ΜΕL αξιζει ξερει κανεις)? Ρωταω γιατι υπαρχουν πολλες σχολες και καποιες ισως δεν αξιζουν γιαυτο θα ηθελα να ακουσω τι πιστευει ο καθενας οτι αξιζει. Παρακαλω απαντηστε μου.

----------


## Mad_k

> Ρε παιδια εγω απλα θελω να μερικεσ απο τις καλυτερες σχολες για να δω πιο προγραμμα μου ταιριαζει καλυτερα και να δω αν υπαρχει και κατι που δεν ηξερα θελετε να με βοηθησετε? (το ΜΕL αξιζει ξερει κανεις)? Ρωταω γιατι υπαρχουν πολλες σχολες και καποιες ισως δεν αξιζουν γιαυτο θα ηθελα να ακουσω τι πιστευει ο καθενας οτι αξιζει. Παρακαλω απαντηστε μου.


Φίλε οποιαδηποτε σχολή είναι στο εξωτερικό αξίζει..ολες καλές είναι το θέμα είναι το ακριβές αντικείμενο που θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## Michael

Είναι δύσκολο να πάρεις απάντηση διότι ο όρος "ναυτιλιακά" είναι πολύ γενικός. Στο σίτυ είναι περισσότερο χρηματοοικονομικά. Είναι πιό κατάλληλο για προερχόμενους από οικονομικό κλάδο. Μέχρι προτινος είχε την καλύτερη ίσως φήμη στον τομέα του. Βασικά δεν νομίζω πως αρχικά υπήρχε κάτι αντίστοιχο.Τελευταία ακούγεται ότι έχει πέσει λίγο, λίγο όμως, η φήμη του. Στο Μάλμο είναι καλό περισσότερο για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν περισσότερο με τον ΙΜΟ και την πολιτικη της ναυτιλίας, για πλοιάρχους που θέλουν να μεταπηδήσουν στο ακαδημαικό χώρο κλπ. Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό επειδή δέχεται πολλούς ασιάτες κάποιοι το θεωρούν ότι ΄χει υποβαθμιστεί. Βέβαια τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του ΙΜΟ. Αν θέλεις marine operation υπάρχει Jοhn Moore, το σίτυ και πάλι αλλά σε αλλο προγραμμα (κατα την γνώμη υπερβολικά δυσανάλογη η τιμή σε σχέση με το προιον ) και άλλα. Για το MEL δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα. Πάντως φαίνεται να είναι περίπου όπως του σίτυ με ολίγην και από Μάλμο. Πάντως θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις αν εννοείς ναυτιλιακά οικονομικά, νομικά, οπερασιον κλπ. Αν δηλάδή προέρχεσαι από οικονομικό πτυχίο ή είσαι ναυτικός κλπ. αυτό θα βοηθήσει πιστεύω να πάρεις πιο ακριβείς απαντήσεις. Βασικά οι περισότερες σχολές είναι στην Αγγλία. Μια αναζήτηση μέσω του βρεταννικού συμβουλίου μπορεί ίσως να σε βοηθήσει αν δεν θες να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος.

----------


## polivios

Εχω πει οτι τελιωνω παπει σε λιγο και οτι ενδιαφερομε περισσοτερο να ασχολιθω με chartering η με S & P (sale and purchase).

----------


## Michael

> Εχω πει οτι τελιωνω παπει σε λιγο και οτι ενδιαφερομε περισσοτερο να ασχολιθω με chartering η με S & P (sale and purchase).


Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν το πρόσεξα. Ίσως σε άλλο θέμα. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση νομίζω ότι αυτό που χρειάζεται περισσότερο είναι κάποιο σεμινάριο από σχετικό φορέα. 
Θα πρότεινα να στραφείς περισσότερο σε μεταπτυχικά με shipping (ή maritime) law και όχι τόσο σε οικονομικά. Πάντως όλα τα προαναφερθέντα έχουν μαθήματα σχετικά (shipping law, chartering practice etc) συνήθως στις τελευταίες περιόδους και ενίοτε ως μαθήματα επιλογής. Τώρα για το κατά πόσο είναι τα καλύτερα είναι σχετικό. Προσωπικά νομίζω έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να είναι αρκετα γενικά και εισαγωγικά. Σίγουρα πάντως παίρνεις τις βάσεις. Ορισμένα από αυτά προσφέρουν απαλλαγη από τις εξετάσεις στα αντίστοιχα μαθήματα για τις εξετάσεις πισοποίησης των σχετικών επαγγελματικών φορέων. Αν ρωτήσεις στο κάθε π΄ρογραμμα σου λένε αν και συνήθως το αναφέρουν στα φυλάδια τους και στις ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## polivios

Eυχαριστω michael εχω βρει καποια σεμιναρια και επαγγελματικους φορεις εχουν εκπαιεδευση και δινουν καποια επαγγελματικη πιστοποιηηση, κατα ποσο ομως μπορουν αυτα να αντικαταστησουν ενα μεταπτυχιακο και τι ισχυη εχουν στην αγορα εργασιας γνωριζεις?

----------


## Michael

> κατα ποσο ομως μπορουν αυτα να αντικαταστησουν ενα μεταπτυχιακο και τι ισχυη εχουν στην αγορα εργασιας γνωριζεις?


Κοίταξε νομίζω ότι έχουν σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από ένα μεταπτυχιακό σε άσχετο έν τέλει αντικείμενο. Διότι αυτά γίνωνται από ανθρώπους που είναι ήδη σε αυτόν τον χώρο και διδάσκουν αυτά που θέλει η αγορά. Βέβαια νομίζω πως καλό είναι να μην τα κάνεις στην Ελλάδα. Δεν εξασφαλίζουν θέση σε δημόσιο φορέα όπως ένα μεταπτυχιακό, αλλά είναι πολύ πιο εστιασμένα σε αυτά που πραγματι θα χρειαστείς. Καλόν θα ήταν πάντως να ψάξεις για δουλειά και σε κανένα ναυλομεσιτικό γραφείο να δεις λίγο τα πράγματα από μέσα, ίσως και να απομυθοποιήσεις ορισμένα, να κάνεις και τις μικρογνωριμίες σου να ακούσεις και απόψεις από ανθρώπους του χώρου, να πάρεις και λίγο πρακτική εμπειρία και ύστερα όλος ο χρονος είναι μπροστά σου. έστω και για λίγο. Από την στιγμή δε που δεν υπάρχει οικονομικός περιορισμός έχεις όλην την άνεση να δεις πρωτα αν σου αρέσει στην πράξη και μετά να πάρεις και την θεωρητική γνώση και πιστοποίηση. Στην αγορά μετράει το να φέρνεις αποτέλεσμα. Όχι το να έχεις χαρτιά. Τα χαρτία βεβαιώνουν ότι απλά παρακολούθησες κάποια μαθήματα και πέτυχές σε κάποιες εξετάσεις. Χρειάζωνται και αυτά, αλλά κανείς δεν θα σου πεί, "α έχεις τα χαρτια, ορίστε το γραφείο σου ξεκίνα και θα πέρνεις τόσα". Στην αρχή θα ξεκινήσεις ως εκπαιδευόμενος και αναλογα με το αν "σκάμπάζεις" θα προωθηθείς. Καλύτερα λίγο εκπαιδευόμενος τώρα που είναι αρχή παρά με δέκα πτυχία, διότι τότε μάλλον θα σου κακοφανεί. Ελπίζω να σε διαφωτίσουν και άλλοι ΄πιο σχετικοί στον τομέα.

----------


## polivios

Εχεις δικιο και προσπαθω να βρω δουλεια αλλα μεχρι στιγμης εχω καταφερει να δουλεψω μονο operation και λογιστηριο. Δεν τα παραταω ομως..

----------


## compass88

καλησπερα και απο μενα.
διαβαζω το τοπικ σας και οι αποψεις ειναι ευστοχες. η μονη μου ενσταση ειναι σχετικα με το ΣΙΤΥ. ειναι ενα πανεπιστημιο με πολυ υψηλο πρεστιζ αλλα δυστυχως αλλα περιμενα και αλλα βρηκα. ειχα ηδη πτυχιο ναυτιλιακων στον πειραια και δυστυχως ενς περιμενα απο ενα πανεπιστημιο τετοιου βεληνεκους να ανταποκρινεται στις προσδοκιες εκανα ενα χρονο πραγματα που σχετιζονται περισσοτερο με οικονομικα παρα με ναυτιλια. και το 30% που αντιστοιχουσε στη ναυτιλια δυστυχως ηταν πολυ γενικα και καμια εξειδικευμενη γνωση. πολλα τα διδακτρα για ενα μαστερ που νιωθω οτι δε με βοηθησε και πολυ. φυσικα εχει το ονομα...οσοι θελετε να ασχοληθειτε πραγματικα με την ναυτιλια ψαξτε το καλυτερα.

και αν θελετε να επικεντρωθειτε στο κομματι των μπιζνες επιλεξτε maritime mba uni. of greenwich. απο οσο ξερω και αυτο επικεντρωνεται στο μπιζνες αλλα τουλαχιστον οι γνωσεις πανω στο μπιζνες ειναι πολυ καλες. και αυτο ασχολειται κατα 30% με τη ναυτιλια.

καλη τυχη σας ευχομαι

----------


## hatzibileus

> Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι όλα είναι υποκειμενικά. Το city έχει μόνο το όνομα έχει πιά και την δυνατότητα γνωριμιών καθώς ακόμα και παιδιά εφοπλιστών εκεί πάνε. Βέβαια είναι αναμενόμενο να πας σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό κ για τις γνωριμίες αλλά κ όχί μόνο για αυτές για αυτό κ προσωπικά έχω διαγράψει αυτή την επιλογή.
> 
> Για το Cardiff πιστεύω ότι είναι μία καλή επιλογή όπως και το Erasmus το οποιό έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω με τον καθηγητή Χαραλαμπίδη.
> Προσωπικά ούτε αυτά με ενδιαφέρουν αν και έχουν καλό επίπεδο βαριέμαι να κάνω ίδια μαθήματα καθώς σπουδάζω στο ναυτιλίας στη Χίο. 
> Πιστεύω αν κάποις θέλει να πάρει και γνώσεις στο μεταπτυχιακό πρέπει να κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που έχει ήδη κάνει όπως επίσης κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτά που κάνουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι. 
> 
> Επειδή είναι ήδη πολλά, postarw και τα ξαναλέμε.


σελ.11
Δεν ξέρω πότε πήγες αλλά όπως βλέπεις έχει αναφερθεί βέβαια δεν είναι και το μεγαλύτερο λάθος του κόσμου καθώς όπου και να πας θέλει από την πλευρά σου να έχεις ενδιαφέρον. Το city σίγουρα προσφέρει μία θέση εργασίας με ανοιχτές τις αγγάλες των ελληνικών ναυτιλιακών.
Καλή συνέχεια στην σταδιοδρομία σου.

----------


## Morgan

ayto pou egw tha ithel ana rwthsw einai se posa eth pisteyei enas synadelfos pou kanei spoudes eksw , tha aposvesei to kostos tou, doulevontas sto grafeio naytiliakhs etaireias ston peiraia.

safws ayto eksartatai k apo thn eidikothta . alla as kanoume mia genikh kouventa se ayto, na akousoume gnwmes giati polla peristatika exw dei teleytaia pou oi theseis pou prosferontai den odhgoun se aposvesh oute se 10 xronia

----------


## polivios

Φιλε morgan αυτο ποθ πρεπει να αναροτιθουμε ταυτοχρονα ειναι το εξης ακομα και σε 10 χρονια να γινετε η αποσβεση μημπως αξιζει και παλι γιατι ειναι ο μονος τροπος τελικα να εχεισ εισοδημα?καλητερα να κανεις αποσβεση σε 10 χρονια παρα ανεργος!

----------


## Morgan

amfivallw gia to oti oi spoudes sto ekswteriko einai panakei gia na vreis douleia se grafeio sthn ellada. mallon to antitheto symvainei se orismenes periptwseis. 

den eksartatai mono apo to an spoudaseis eksw h oxi, to an tha vreis douleia h oxi - einai lanthasmenh 100&#37; ayth h idea.

gia na ksekatharisw kati : eimai yper ths synexous epimorfwshs kai dh sto ekswteriko.

k pame k parakatw...

pia einai h psychologia enos paidiou (eidika kopeles) pou teleiwnoun me toses prosdokies k telika meta apo makroxronies spoudes ergazonati ws grammateiakh uposthriksh?

proswpika an k eixa diplwma apo ADSEN ergasthika ws voithos voithou - w' voithe(!) k otan den phgaine allo, mparkara..+ kontra spoudes + kontra anazhthsh douleias

----------


## polivios

Δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια ειναι η αληθεια αλλα αυτη την εποχη κιολας λογω κρισης ειναι σκουρα τα πραγμματα...

----------


## Michael

Εγώ θα ήθελα να θέσω και μια άλλη παράμετρο και δη την νοοτροπία που υπάρχει συχνά ότι αν κάνεις σπουδές ενώ είσαι ναυτικός πρέπει οπωσδ'ηποτε να εγκαταλείψεις τα πλοία. Αντί να σου πουν και μπράβο κοπίαζεις να σπουδάσεις και που θέλεις συνεχίσεις στα βαπόρια παρότι έχεις και κάποιο άλλο καλό πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο και που θες να συνεχίσεις και παραπέρα τις σπουδές σου σε κοιτάν με μισό μάτι σαν να έχεις κάνει σχεδόν κάτι κακό. Όταν τους λες δε ότι θες π.χ. να κάνεις μεταπτυχιακά τον επόμενο ή μεθεπόμενο  χρόνο, αντι να σου πουν ευχαριστώ που τους βοηθάς να μπορούν και αυτοί να κάνουν τον προγραμματισμό τους και δεν του κοροιδεύεις τώρα για να τους την σκάσεις αργότερα, σου κλείνουν την πόρτα. Κάπως έτσι φέυγουν οι νέοι καλοί ναυτικοί από τα πλοία ή αυτοί που μένουν δεν ενδιαφέρωνται και πολύ για περαιτέρω σπουδές πέραν του... ΚΕΣΕΝ. Ένας ναυτικός μορφωμένος πάνω στο πλοίο δεν είναι μειονέκτημα, αλλά πλεονέκτημα, διότι οποίος έχει μάθει να μελετά και να σκέπτεται το κάνει διαρκώς και όσο πιο ευρύ πεδιό γνώσεων έχει τόσο πιο αποδοτικός είναι σε ένα επάγγελμα όπως του ναυτικού που απαιτεί συνεχή εκμάθηση νέων πραγμάτων και τεχνικών και γρήγορή λήψη απόφάσεων σε συνθήκες πίεσης και ελλειπούς πληροφόρησης σε διαφορετικούς γνωστικούς τομείς. Και αν κάποιος σπουδάζει με δικά του έξοδα γιατί να μην τον προτιμήσουμε αφού μετά τις σπουδές του μπορεί σε συνδυασμό με την εμπειρία του επάνω στα πλοία να φανεί εν δυνάμει κάποια στιγμή πολύ χρησιμότερος σε άλλα τμήματα μιας ναυτιλιακής με μηδενικό κόστος από πλευράς εταιρίας;

----------


## JOHNR

Πολλυ ενδιαφέρων το θεμα και οι αποψεις. 
Συμφωνω με τον morgan και θεωρω οτι για ορισμενους που τα χρηματα δεν ειναι θεμα - ισως γιατι στην φαση που ειναι δεν τα μετρανε - τους ενδιαφερει το ονομα (ισως και λογω μιας νοοτραπιας επωνυμο = καλο). 
Για εμας που τα μετρησαμε και τα οικονομικα νομιζο οτι δυσκολα θα μπορεσεις να κρινεισ αν αξιζει η οχι. Εγω δεν πηγα εξω - το ματανιωσα γιατι στην ελλαδα το ονομα της σχολης μετραει (καλως η κακως) - θα ήθελα να το κανω - αλλα δεν νομιζο οτι θα μου προσφερε μια καλυτερη θέση απο αυτη που εχω.

----------


## Augoustinos

οσο αφορα το οικονομικο κομματι των σπουδων, το να σπουδασεις στο εξωτερικο κοστιζει λιγο πολυ το ιδιο με την ελλαδα. (εξαιρω city και mel για ευνοητους λογους). θα μιλησω συγκεκριμενα για αγγλια μιας και ειναι ο κυριοτερος προορισμος.Ας συγκρινει καποιος το κοστος σπουδων τα νοικια και το επιπεδο ζωης συμπεριλαμβανομενου και τη σημερινη ισοτιμια της λιρας (σ αγαπω οικονομικη κριση!!) και θα δει οτι το κοστος ειναι το ιδιο αν οχι φθηνοτερο το εξω... κοινως αν θες να σπουδασεις σε συμφερει να φυγεις (να ανοιξει και λιγο το μυαλο σου). με μια απλη επισκεψη στα σαιτ των παν/μιων θα κατατοπιστειτε για το κοστος και τα συμπερασματα δικα σας. το χω ψαξει το θεμα και οδηγηθηκα σε αυτο το συμπερασμα.

----------


## mastrobaggelis

καλημερα...φετος τελειωνω το λυκειο και σκεφτομαι να παω Σκωτια για να σπουδασω μηχανικος οποιος γνωριζει κατι παρακαλω να μου το πει...!!!
      ευχαριστω και καλες θαλασσες...

----------


## Ουραγκων

Χαιρετω τους συναδελφους
Επειδη παρακολουθω καθημερινα το διαδικτυακο ετουτο χωρο θα ηθελα και εγω να πω την αποψη μου σχετικα με τα εκπαιδευτικες προτασεις που βλεπω να αναρτουνται κατα καιρους. Πρωτα απο ολα, για να μην παρεξηγηθω ως παντογνωστης, οι αποψεις μου αφορουν καθαρα και μονο την προσωπικη μου γνωμη.
Βλεπω κατα καιρους οτι πολυ συναδελφοι ενδιαφερονται στο να αποκτησουν ακαδημαικη γνωση του αντικειμενου της ναυτιλιας πραγμα που κατα την γνωμη μου με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνο και κατα συνεπεια ειναι παρα πολυ καλο και πολλα υποσχομενο, ασχετα με το εαν οι εταιρειες το βλεπουν με μισο ματι. 
Κατι αλλο που θα ηθελα να καταθεσω ειναι το γεγονος των μεταπτυχιακων τιτλων οι οποιοι αποκτηθηκαν απο εν ενεργεια ναυτικους. Οι τιτλοι αυτοι αφορουν εναν κλαδο της ναυτιλιας ο οποιος ονομαζεται 'γραφειο' και εργασεια σε αυτο. Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο ενας ναυτικος, περαν της εμπειριας στη θαλασσα, μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στις επιχειρησιακες αναγκεσ μιας εταιρειας στη στερια. Τα μεταπτυχιακα απαιτουν και πρωτερο πτυχιο πραγμα το οποιο ειναι καπως παραδοξω εαν σκεφτει κανεις πως το να κατεχεις πιστοποιητικο STCW δε σε κανει και οικονομολογο αρα οι μεταπτυχιακες σπουδες παρεχουν ενα, ας πουμε, πολυ γενικο κομματι πανω στην γνωση της ναυτιλιας το οποιο δεν εχει να κανει, σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις, με το προηγουμενο τιτλο ενος ναυτικου. Οποτε τιθεται το εξης ερωτημα. Μεταπτυχιακο ή Προπτυχιακο........

----------


## yiannis1985

Pragmat, to thema einai an mporeis na pas se kapoio panepisthmio gia Master, me to ptyxeio ths sxolhs `h xreiazetai to diplwma tou ploiarxou A.
Ayto allazei kata poly ta pragmata pistevw

----------


## Ουραγκων

Εαν θυμαμαι καλα φιλε μου το διπλωμα Πλοιαρχου Α' ειναι πλεον, ακουσον ακουσον, ισοτιμο Τ.Ε.Ι. Δηλαδη πρεπει καποιος να γινει πλοιαρχος για να του αναγνωριστει το δικαιωμα ισοτιμιας με καποιο αλλο ιδρυμα.

----------


## yiannis1985

Dhladh gia na to ksekatharisoume oristika, otan kapoio panepisthmio sou leei oti gia na exeis thn dynatothta na kaneis application prepei to diplwma sou na einai isotimo Bachelor, ennoei oti tha prepei na exeis tou ploiarxou A?
Sthn eyrwpaikh enwsh omws den thewreitai bachelor to diplwma ths sxolhs?
Otan kapoios thelei na kanei metaptyxiako eksw, ti ton afora an einai Bachelor sthn ellada `h pws anagnwrizetai eksw (EU).
Mpleksimo.....!
Telos pantws yparxei kapoio kalo metaptyxiako sta naytiliaka eksw, pou na mhn xreiazetai na ftaseis 35 xronwn gia na pareis tou ploiarxou A, kai na mporeis na pas estw me tou ypoploiarxou?
Ouragkwn heeeeeelpppp!

----------


## diomides

παιδια θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος αν γνωριζει σχετικα με καποιο εξειδικευμενο μεταπτυχιακο πανω στην αρχιτεκτονικη πλοιων (οχι naval architecture/ ναυπηγικη), αλλα στο καθαρα σχεδιαστικο κομματι..
δν βρισκω ακομα κατι μονος μου , ουτε καποιος καθηγητης μου μ εχει βοηθησει..ευχαριστω!

----------


## Ουραγκων

Σαφως και υπαρχουν μεταπτυχιακα στο εξωτερικο που  μας δεχονται. Το μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι αιτηση στο κατα τοπους πανεπιστημειο. Υστερα αυτο να επεξεργαστει την αιτηση σου και να σου απαντηση εαν μπορει να σε δεχτει ωστε να παρακολουθησεις το προγραμμα. Τωρα οσων αφορα τα πανεπιστημεια αυτο ειναι καθαρα στο χερι σου. Για να σε προετοιμασω, ακομα και σε αυτο το φορουμ οι γνωμες ποικιλουν, σχετικα με πιο ειναι το καλυτερο και καταλληλοτερο για επαγγελματιες σαν και του 'λογου μας'.

----------


## Augoustinos

Για το τι θεωρειται καταλληλότερο για άτομα απο ΑΕΝ (προπτυχιακό ή μεταπτυχιακό) δε γνωριζω να σου απαντησω. Αυτό που μπορώ να απαντήσω είναι οτι με πτυχίο από τις εν λόγω σχολές μπορείς να γίνεις δεκτός σε παν/μια της Βρετανίας (τουλαχιστον στο δικο μου) για μεταπτυχιακο χωρίς να έχεις βαθμό πλοιάρχου. Αυτα...

----------


## freeart

Είμαι μαθητής Λυκείου και μ ενδιαφέρει να φοιτήσω στη σχολή ΑΕΝ, στον Ασπρόπυργο. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, αν ενας απόφοιτος της σχολής αυτής , έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές σε πανεπιστήμια της Μ. Βρεττανίας (με ενδιαφέρει το southampton). Πιο συγκεκριμένα αν υπάρχει κάποιος με μεταπτυχιακό (ακόμα και του συγκ.πανεπιστημίου), θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μπορούσε να μου δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πως μπορώ να διαπιστώσω, αν μπορώ να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό εκεί σαν απόφοιτος του ΑΕΝ.

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ουραγκων

Πρωτα απ'ολα φιλε freeart τι ακριβως σε ενδιαφερει. Η ΑΕΝ η το βρετανικο πανεπιστημειο? Τι θες να κανεις ακριβως για να καταλαβουμε. Θες να ακολουθησεις το ναυτικο επαγγελμα ή σε ενδιαφερει μια θεση στο γραφειο? διοτι ποιος ο λογος να πας ΑΕΝ εαν δε προκειται να το ακολουθησεις? Σε ρωταω οχι γιατι εχω διαθεση να σε κρινω απλα για να σου προτεινω καποιες εναλλακτικες χωρις να αναλωθεις καπου που δε σου ταιριαζει. Τωρα σχετικα με την ερωτηση σου, ναι υπαρχουν πανεπιστημεια στην Μ.Βρετανια.και ενα απο αυτα ειναι και αυτο που ανεφερες. Τωρα αν θα σε δεχτουν μετα? ειναι ενα ζητημα του ιδιου του πανεπιστημειου. Μπορει ναι, μπορει οχι. Πρεπει αν κανεις αιτηση εκει και να απαντησει το ιδιο το ιδρυμα.

----------


## vanth

Χαίρετε, 

δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά το Erasmus University του Ρότερνταμ είναι από τα κορυφαία ιδρύματα για μεταπτυχιακά στα ναυτιλιακά θέματα. Και επειδή έχω σπουδάσει Ολλανδία πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο οικονομική (και ίσως ποιοτική) λύση από την Αγγλία. Περισσότερα για σπουδές στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## Νaval22

> παιδια θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος αν γνωριζει σχετικα με καποιο εξειδικευμενο μεταπτυχιακο πανω στην αρχιτεκτονικη πλοιων (οχι naval architecture/ ναυπηγικη), αλλα στο καθαρα σχεδιαστικο κομματι..
> δν βρισκω ακομα κατι μονος μου , ουτε καποιος καθηγητης μου μ εχει βοηθησει..ευχαριστω!


καλησπέρα,ακόμα και ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ καθυστερημένα να απαντησω στο μύνημα σου ότι μεταπτυχιακό με αυτή την έννοια δεν υπάρχει διότι δεν υπάρχει σχετικό αντικείμενο,το καθαρά σχεδιαστικό κομμάτι που αναφέρεις δεν σημαίνει απο μόνο του τίποτα,γενικότερα ο τομέας μελέτης και σχεδίασης πλοίου συμπεριλάμβάνεται στο naval architecture=ναυπηγική

----------


## lefteris007

geia sas,,,ha ithela na sas rwtisw, enas pou teleionei mixanikos apo tis AEN, ti spoudes borei na kanei sto ekswteriko, kuriws stin Agglia. Amaferomai panw se kanena Master. Emeis pou teleiwnoume mixanikoi, mas dexondai ta panepistimia tou ekswterikou? i dexondai monon tous ploiarxous. Euxaristw...

----------


## Marabu

Καλησπέρα συμφορουμίτες! 
Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ, παρότι παρακολουθώ τα ναυτιλιακά θέματα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Μόλις ολοκλήρωσα τις σπουδές μου στα οικονομικά στην ΑΣΟΕΕ και ψάχνομαι για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά το οποίο να δίνει έμφαση στα οικονομικά και όχι πχ τόσο στο ναυτικό δίκαιο κτλ. Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για αυτό στο ΠαΠει αλλά το ζήτημά μου είναι ότι διαρκεί 2 χρόνια, είναι ακριβότερο από κάποια αντίστοιχα στην Αγγλία ενώ δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο σε μια χώρα που καταργείται το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και αλλάζουν οι αρμοδιότητες για την ποντοπόρο κάθε εξάμηνο, αξίζει να κάνει κάποιος μεταπτυχιακά, όχι λόγω ποιότητας αλλά λόγω μη απορρόφησης από την αγορά εργασίας, ειδικά μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα. Για την Αγγλία έχω διαβάσει καλά λόγια σε αυτές τις σελίδες για Cardiff, Solent και Plymouth πέραν του Cass το οποίο είναι απλησίαστο. Μπορείκάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για το κόστος ζωής σε συντηρητικά πλαίσια για τις βρεταννικές πόλεις; Υπάρχει απορρόφηση από την εκεί αγορά εργασίας μετά την κρίση; Ποιό από αυτά τα μεταπτυχιακά έχει καλύτερο όνομα; Γιατί η όλη συζήτηση σε αυτή τη σελίδα έγινε σε άλλα πλαίσια και με άλλα δεδομένα.Ξέρω και Σουηδικά και ίσως θα ήταν μια δυνατότητα να πάω εκεί αλλά σε αντίθεση με τα υπόλοιπα πανεπιστήμια στη Σουηδία το WMU ζητά δίδακτρα αλλά και επαγγελματική εμπειρία που δε διαθέτω. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο αξιόλογο μεταπτυχιακό εκεί;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Αν μπορούσατε να με διαφωτίσετε θα ήμουν πολύ ευγνώμων γιατί οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και πρέπει να λάβω κάποιες αποφάσεις....

----------


## leodint63

> Καλησπέρα συμφορουμίτες! 
> Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ, παρότι παρακολουθώ τα ναυτιλιακά θέματα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Μόλις ολοκλήρωσα τις σπουδές μου στα οικονομικά στην ΑΣΟΕΕ και ψάχνομαι για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά το οποίο να δίνει έμφαση στα οικονομικά και όχι πχ τόσο στο ναυτικό δίκαιο κτλ. Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για αυτό στο ΠαΠει αλλά το ζήτημά μου είναι ότι διαρκεί 2 χρόνια, είναι ακριβότερο από κάποια αντίστοιχα στην Αγγλία ενώ δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο σε μια χώρα που καταργείται το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και αλλάζουν οι αρμοδιότητες για την ποντοπόρο κάθε εξάμηνο, αξίζει να κάνει κάποιος μεταπτυχιακά, όχι λόγω ποιότητας αλλά λόγω μη απορρόφησης από την αγορά εργασίας, ειδικά μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα. Για την Αγγλία έχω διαβάσει καλά λόγια σε αυτές τις σελίδες για Cardiff, Solent και Plymouth πέραν του Cass το οποίο είναι απλησίαστο. Μπορείκάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για το κόστος ζωής σε συντηρητικά πλαίσια για τις βρεταννικές πόλεις; Υπάρχει απορρόφηση από την εκεί αγορά εργασίας μετά την κρίση; Ποιό από αυτά τα μεταπτυχιακά έχει καλύτερο όνομα; Γιατί η όλη συζήτηση σε αυτή τη σελίδα έγινε σε άλλα πλαίσια και με άλλα δεδομένα.Ξέρω και Σουηδικά και ίσως θα ήταν μια δυνατότητα να πάω εκεί αλλά σε αντίθεση με τα υπόλοιπα πανεπιστήμια στη Σουηδία το WMU ζητά δίδακτρα αλλά και επαγγελματική εμπειρία που δε διαθέτω. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο αξιόλογο μεταπτυχιακό εκεί;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Αν μπορούσατε να με διαφωτίσετε θα ήμουν πολύ ευγνώμων γιατί οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και πρέπει να λάβω κάποιες αποφάσεις....


 
Αγαπητέ,μήπως θα ήταν πιο σώφρον να δαπανήσεις κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα εργαζόμενος με το παρόν πτυχίο σε κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία,όπου ιδίοις όμασι θα διαπιστώσεις σε πιο γνωστικό πεδίο θα πρέπει το μεταπτυχιακό σου να είναι εστιασμένο?Επίσης εργαζόμενος σε μιά ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία θα διαπιστώσεις πια θα είναι η μελλοντική αξία του χρόνου και του χρήματος που θα ξοδέψεις σήμερα για το μεταπτυχιακό σου.

----------


## Marabu

> Αγαπητέ,μήπως θα ήταν πιο σώφρον να δαπανήσεις κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα εργαζόμενος με το παρόν πτυχίο σε κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία,όπου ιδίοις όμασι θα διαπιστώσεις σε πιο γνωστικό πεδίο θα πρέπει το μεταπτυχιακό σου να είναι εστιασμένο?Επίσης εργαζόμενος σε μιά ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία θα διαπιστώσεις πια θα είναι η μελλοντική αξία του χρόνου και του χρήματος που θα ξοδέψεις σήμερα για το μεταπτυχιακό σου.


 Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν είχα ποτέ άμεση επαφή με τη ναυτιλία παρά μόνο από τον Τύπο ενώ ένα μεταπτυχιακό θα με βοηθήσει σίγουρα να μπω πιο καλά στο κλίμα. Το πιο σημαντικό όμως έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω εκπληρώσει τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις αν και έχω αναβολή για τουλάχιστον 4 χρόνια ακόμα. Ποιός θα με δεχτεί, έστω και αμισθί, αν δεν τις έχω συμπληρώσει;

----------


## leodint63

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν είχα ποτέ άμεση επαφή με τη ναυτιλία παρά μόνο από τον Τύπο ενώ ένα μεταπτυχιακό θα με βοηθήσει σίγουρα να μπω πιο καλά στο κλίμα. Το πιο σημαντικό όμως έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω εκπληρώσει τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις αν και έχω αναβολή για τουλάχιστον 4 χρόνια ακόμα. Ποιός θα με δεχτεί, έστω και αμισθί, αν δεν τις έχω συμπληρώσει;


Συμφωνώ ότι ένα μεταπτυχιακό θα σε βάλει στο κλίμα αλλά σκέψου ότι ο τομέας όπου θα εξειδικευθείς ίσως είναι κορεσμένος εδώ και χρόνια,η το άλλο χειρότερο να μην ενδιαφέρθεί κανένας εργοδότης για τόση εξειδίκευση.Θα συνιστούσα πολύ καλό ψάξιμο πριν αποφασίσεις γιατί το μεταπτυχιακό είναι κόπος,χρόνος και χρήμα.Μια επαφή τουλάχιστον με ανθρώπους του χώρου η με εξειδικευμένα γραφεία εργασίας θα σε βοηθήσουν να δεις τι μεταπτυχιακό χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπέρα συμφορουμίτες! 
> Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ, παρότι παρακολουθώ τα ναυτιλιακά θέματα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Μόλις ολοκλήρωσα τις σπουδές μου στα οικονομικά στην ΑΣΟΕΕ και ψάχνομαι για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά το οποίο να δίνει έμφαση στα οικονομικά και όχι πχ τόσο στο ναυτικό δίκαιο κτλ. Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για αυτό στο ΠαΠει αλλά το ζήτημά μου είναι ότι διαρκεί 2 χρόνια, είναι ακριβότερο από κάποια αντίστοιχα στην Αγγλία ενώ δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο σε μια χώρα που καταργείται το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και αλλάζουν οι αρμοδιότητες για την ποντοπόρο κάθε εξάμηνο, αξίζει να κάνει κάποιος μεταπτυχιακά, όχι λόγω ποιότητας αλλά λόγω μη απορρόφησης από την αγορά εργασίας, ειδικά μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα. Για την Αγγλία έχω διαβάσει καλά λόγια σε αυτές τις σελίδες για Cardiff, Solent και Plymouth πέραν του Cass το οποίο είναι απλησίαστο. Μπορείκάποιος να με διαφωτίσει για το κόστος ζωής σε συντηρητικά πλαίσια για τις βρεταννικές πόλεις; Υπάρχει απορρόφηση από την εκεί αγορά εργασίας μετά την κρίση; Ποιό από αυτά τα μεταπτυχιακά έχει καλύτερο όνομα; Γιατί η όλη συζήτηση σε αυτή τη σελίδα έγινε σε άλλα πλαίσια και με άλλα δεδομένα.Ξέρω και Σουηδικά και ίσως θα ήταν μια δυνατότητα να πάω εκεί αλλά σε αντίθεση με τα υπόλοιπα πανεπιστήμια στη Σουηδία το WMU ζητά δίδακτρα αλλά και επαγγελματική εμπειρία που δε διαθέτω. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο αξιόλογο μεταπτυχιακό εκεί;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Αν μπορούσατε να με διαφωτίσετε θα ήμουν πολύ ευγνώμων γιατί οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και πρέπει να λάβω κάποιες αποφάσεις....


Υπάρχει και αυτό:
http://www.maritimeeconomics.com/mc_learning.htm
 Γενικά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν άλλα αρκετα γνωστά. Για οικονομικά ΄νομίζω πως το cass είναι το πιο σχετικό αλλά είναι λίγο εντατικό και δύσκολο. Αν έχεις καλούς βαθμούς από ασοοε ίσως να μπορείς να πάρεις και καμμιά υποτροφία και να μειωθεί σχετικά το κόστος, αν σε ενδιαφέρει πες μου να σου στείλω περισότερες πληροφορίες. 
Στο WMU από όσο θυμάμαι έχει δυο ξεχωριστούς τρόπους για να μπεις. Το έχεις ελέγξεί;
Στην ελλάδα υπάρχει και στο πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, αλλά και στην ασοε. Υπάρχει και το ΑLBA.

Για κόστος διαβίωσης στο Λονδινο υπολόγισε για μια ακαδημαική χρονιά 10 με 15 χιλιάρικα ανάλογα και με το τι ζωή θα κάνεις. Στις άλλες πόλεις είναι πιο φθηνά. Στο λονδίνο υπολόγιζε μόνο για εστία 140 με 220 λίρες την βδομάδα. Για φαι 4-5 λίρες ανα γεύμα. Αν μένεις μακριά από πανεπιστήμιο υπολόγισε και κόστη μετακίνησης που είναι σημαντικά στο Λονδίνο. Επίσης μην ξεχάσεις να υπολογίσεις και το κόστος για αγορά βιβλίων κλπ που συνήθως δεν τα παρέχουν τα πανεπιστήμια.
Αν στείλεις εμαιλ στα πανεπιστήμια που σε ενδιαφέρουν θα σου στείλουν ενδεικτική λίστα με έξοδα διαβίωσης κλπ. μερικά έχουν και σχετικά στοιχεία μέσα στα σαιτ τους.

Η αγορά εργασίας είναι λίγο πεσμένη στα χρηματοοικονομικά γενικά. Τώρα όμως οι αγορές σιγα σιγα ανακάπτουν. Καμμιά φορά λόγω αναδιαθρώσεων λόγω της κ΄ρισης είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις δουλειά σαν πρωτάρης μιας και είσαι συγκριτικά πιο φθηνός. Γενικά υπάρχουν πολλές δουλειές και σε διαφορετικούς κλάδους σχετιζόμενουσ με τα ναυτιλιακά και δη τα χρηματοικονομικά ή το commodity trading. Στην ελλάδα υπάρχουν αρκετες ναυτιλιακές κυρίως και τα τμήματα των τραπεζών οπου ασχολούνται με τον ναυτιλιακό τομέα. Δουλειές υπ΄ρχουν και άλλες χώρες της βόρειας ευρώπης. 
Το αν θα καταργήσουν ή όχι το ΥΕΝ είναι μάλλον αδιάφορο για την εξέλιξη της ναυτιλίας στην ελλάδα  κια την αγορά εργασίας. Καλό βέβαια θα ήταν να ήταν λίγο πιο σοβαροί με αυτά τα θέματα... αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Η ελληνική ναυτιλια δεν δημιουργήθηκε επειδή υπήρχε το ΥΕΝ.

Ποιό ακριβώς τμήμα της ασοοέ έχεις τελειώσει; πάιζει και αυτό ένα ρόλο..

Πάντως ίσως είναι μια καλή ιδέα να ξεμπερδεύεις πρωτα με το στρατιωτικό και παράλληλα να ετοιμάζεσε είτε για μεταπτυχικό είτε π΄ρωτα για μια δουλίτσα για ναδεις από μέσα λίγο τα πργματα και να απομυθοποιήσεις καταστάσεις και να δεις τι ακριβώς σε ενδιαφέρει να κάνεις και αν αυτό είναι όπως ακριβώς το φαντάζεσαι στη καθημερινή πραξη.

----------


## Marabu

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Το καθαρό οικονομικό έχω τελειώσει με χρηματοοικονομικά σαν κατεύθυνση. Το Αιγαίου το αποκλείω, ενώ το Αlba έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια αλλά απευθύνεται σε υπαλλήλους που έχουν ήδη 3χρόνια εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα. Εγώ έχω δουλέψει λιγότερα χρόνια και σε άλλους τομείς. Για τα έξοδα διαβίωσης στο Λονδίνο τα ξέρω σε γενικές γραμμές αλλά σε ευχαριστώ που τα έκανες λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένα απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι μεγάλη διαφορά με τις άλλες πόλεις αν και πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 30%. Επειδή υπάρχει πληθώρα εξειδικεύσεων καλό θα ήταν να μπω στη δουλειά και να δω τι μου αρέσει ή τι θα μου άρεσε να κάνω...

----------


## Augoustinos

Αγαπητε Marabu,

πριν ακριβως ενα χρονο η μουν ακριβως στην ιδια φαση με εσενα.. απο οτι ειδα το κυριο προβλημα σου ειναι το κοστος και εφ οσον αναφερθηκε το κοστος στο λονδινο και πολυ σωστα μαλιστα, να σε ενημερωσω οτι στο Cardiff για το οποιο εδειξες ενδιαφερον θα σου κοστισει γυρω στα 16.000 λιρες (περι τα 19000 ευρω) + τα εισητηρια πανε ελα ελλαδα, για ενα χρονο με ολα τα κοστη μεσα, διδακτρα, διαμονη, φαι, ποτο κλπ κλπ καθως και τα βιβλια τα οποια παρεχονται απο το παν/μιο. Τα ιδια να υπολογιζεις περιπου και στο Plymouth με επιφυλαξη μονο το κοστος των συγγραματων τα οποια δεν γνωριζω εαν παρεχονται.

----------


## lornos

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα στο forum...έριξα μια ματιά αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποια αναφορά στο bath στην αγγλία..έχει μήπως κάποιος κάποια επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία να διαθέσει??έχω τελειώσει το τμήμα ναυτιλίας στην Χίο και πιστεύω  οτι μια ειίκευση στο management θα ήταν ιδανική.

----------


## PetrosMac

Καλησπέρα...πρόκειται να φύγω για σπουδές στην Ιταλία τον επόμενο χρόνο πάνω στον κλάδο της Ναυπηγικής και θα ήθελα ὀποιος γνωρίζει να μου πει ποιο είναι το καλύτερο πανεπιστημιο στην Ιταλία για τέτοιες σπουδές...ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...!!! :Wink:

----------


## Blue Star Delos

Γεια χαρα σε ολους σας.Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum.Απο μικρος ηθελα να μπω στις ΑΕΝ και να γινω ναυτικος τωρα λογο της δουλειας του πατερα μου θα πρεπει να μετακομισουμε στην αμερικη.Πανω σε αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινεται να εισαχθω στην USMMA (US Merchand Marine Academy)Θα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα που δεν ειμαι αμερικανος πολιτης?Συγνωμη εαν εχει ξαναειπωθει κατι τετοιο. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://www.usmma.edu/

Εδώ φίλε θα βρείς οτι θέλεις!
Καλώς ήρθες!
 :Wink:

----------


## Blue Star Delos

Δυστυχως εχω ειδη ψαξει μα δεν βρηκα κατι για το θεμα μου.Παντως ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Δυστυχως εχω ειδη ψαξει μα δεν βρηκα κατι για το θεμα μου.Παντως ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.


Στείλε μήνυμα φίλε!!

----------


## Blue Star Delos

Το προβλημα ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει emeil θα προσπαθησω τηλεφωνικος και βλεπουμε. Παντως αν καποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω ας απαντησει.

----------


## milanezos1

Καλησπερα σας ,,παρακολουθοντας ολη την συζητηση ειδα οτι οι σπουδες στο εξωτερικο αφορα μονο τους πλοιαρχους,,για τους μηχανικους δεν υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο??Δλδ τελειωνε αεν σαν μηχανικος κ μετα δεν μπορω να κανω επιπλεον πραγματα στο εξωτερικο πανω στο αντικιμενο μου??? Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπερα σας ,,παρακολουθοντας ολη την συζητηση ειδα οτι οι σπουδες στο εξωτερικο αφορα μονο τους πλοιαρχους,,για τους μηχανικους δεν υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο??Δλδ τελειωνε αεν σαν μηχανικος κ μετα δεν μπορω να κανω επιπλεον πραγματα στο εξωτερικο πανω στο αντικιμενο μου??? Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Ό,τιδήποτε  έχει σχέσει με μηχανολόγους και ναυπηγους νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που μπορεί να ασχοληθεί ένας μηχανικός είτε σε επίπεδο πτυχιου είτε μεταπτυχιακού. Πέραν αυτού υπάρχουν διάφορα σεμινάρια για  επιθεωρητές από νηογνώμωνες κλπ με τα οποία επίσης μπορέι να ασχοληθεί κάποιος. Αρκεί να ξεκαθαρίσει με τι θέλει να ασχοληθεί στο μέλλον και να κάνει τις κατάλληλες επιλογές. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα πως πολλες φορές τα πράγματα ίσως να είναι λιγότερο εξειδικευμένα από ότι στην περίπτωση των πλοιάρχων και ίσως και πιο εύκολα. Επίσης πολλές από τις σπουδές που απευθήνονται σε πλοιάρχους απευθύνωνται και σε μηχανικούς εξίσου όπως και σε επαγγελματίες άλλων κλάδων. Εξαρτάται τι του αρέσει του καθενός και τι σκοπεύει να κάνει στο μέλλον και φυσικά πόσα χρήματα είναι διατιθεμένος να δώσει.

----------


## kara1991

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Παρακολουθω το φορουμ εδω και πολυ καιρο,χωρις ωστοσο να γραφω!

Ειμαι 21 χρονων,εχω σπουδασει ναυτιλιακα σε δημοσιο ιεκ,εχω κανει πρακτικη 6 μηνες σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια και σε 10 μερες απολυομαι απο τον στρατο.
Σκεφτομαι τι μπορω να κανω τωρα,να ψαξω για δουλεια ή να ψαξω για πανεπιστημιο στο εξωτερικο για καποιο παραπανω πτυχιο?Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος κατα ποσο ενα χαρτι απο δημοσιο ιεκ μπορει να μου εξασφαλισει μια δουλεια...
Θα ηθελα πραγματικα την βοηθεια σας!  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Apostolos

Χωρίς να είμαι επόλυτος γνώστης θα πρότεινα εξωτερικό για γνώσεις ουσίας. Φυσικά ομοίως και για δουλειά γιατι εδώ στις ναυτιλιακές προτειμανε τους γιούς των εκεί στελεχών και τις μοδάτες κοπελιές που τα πετάνε έξω για το ανάλογο οφθαλμόλουτρο μηπως και ανέβει λίγο ο BDI μαζί με την λύμπιντο

----------


## Michael

> Κ
> Σκεφτομαι τι μπορω να κανω τωρα,να ψαξω για δουλεια ή να ψαξω για πανεπιστημιο στο εξωτερικο για καποιο παραπανω πτυχιο?Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος κατα ποσο ενα χαρτι απο δημοσιο ιεκ μπορει να μου εξασφαλισει μια δουλεια...


Ψάξε και για τα δύο παράλληλα και οποιο βρεις πρωτο θα σε βοηθήσει και για το άλλο. Για την εξασφάλιση της δουλειάς, χωρίς γνωριμίες και εγω αμφιβάλλω αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Στην χειρότερη δεν θα βρεις δουλειά γρήγορα ή μπορέι να πέρνεις πολύ λίγα χρήματα, αποκτάς όμως εμπειρία και προυπηρεσία και γνωριμίες σιγά-σιγά οποτε είσαι ένα κλικ παραπάνω. Κια όπως έχουμε πει κια σε άλλο τόπικ σχετικό με την εργασία σε γραφείο, το παν είναι τρουπώσεις, απαξ και τρουπώσεις τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρεις, όρεξη να 'χεις!

----------


## zana

Καλησπερα σε ολους.εχοντας διαβασει ολες τις αποψεις του forum θα ηθελα να με βοηθησε τε να συνοψισω μερικα πραγματα.ειμαι στο δευτερο ετος στο τμημα ναυτιλιακων στο πα.πει. και τελειωνοντας θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω με chartering and broking.
Εχοντας μιλησει με καποια ατομα εχω αρχικα καταληξει οτι το  city οπως αναφερεται και εσεις εχει μονο φημη και τιποτα ενδιαφερον.
Εκτος απο τα πανεπιστημια που εχετε αναφερει πιστευω πως και το newcastle university ειναι ενα παρα πολυ καλο.
Επιπλεον εχω ενα φιλο ο οποιος σπουδαζει στο πανεπιστημιο του southampton και μου εχει πει πως το solent δεν ειναι καλο.
Εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω συγκεκριμενα για τον κλαδο των ναυλωσεων και των μεσιτων μηπως γνωριζετε καποιο καλο μεταπτυχιακο,ποια ειναι η αποψη σας και το επιπεδο του wmu(γιατι πρωτα φορα εδω το ακουσα) και αν πιστευετε οτι αξιζει να παρω το πιστοποιητικο ναυλομεσιτων το οποιο δινεται απο το hellenic shipbrokers association.
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## liakos

ηλιας
γεια σας παιδια!! 
ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και βλεπω οτι εχετε κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια.
ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι.
ειμαι στο δευτερο ετος στο οικονομικο της νομικης.
θελω αφου τελειωσω να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα αλλα θελω να αρχισω να το ψαχνω απο τωρα.
εσεις τι προτεινετε?? να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο εδω η να στο εξωτερικο που πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα και απο θεμα δουλειας και απο θεμα εκπαιδευσης?
και που γινονται αυτα τα μεταπτυχιακα τοσο εδω οσο και στο εξωτερικο?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!

----------


## captain badass

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλως σας βρηκα (νεος στο forum) εχω καποιες αποριες και θα ηθελα αν καποιος γνωριζει κατι σχετικο να μου απαντησει.
Ειμαι σπουδαστης ΑΕΝ εξωτερικου ομως...σε ναυτικο κολλεγιο. Εχω τελειωσει το πρωτο μου εξαμηνο απο δεκεμβριο ηδη ξεκινησα το επομενο αλλα ταυτοχρονα ψαχνομαι και για πρακτικη..Απο το κολλεγιο μου λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα σε τι σημαια θα πρεπει να κανω τους 12 μηνες σαν δοκιμος δλδ ειναι της επιλογης μου.Οποτε κανω αιτησεις εδω και μηνες σε ελληνικες εταιρειες, και εκανα καποια τηλ. επισης και οι περισσοτερες απο αυτες μου λενε δεν μπορουμε να σε παρουμε λογο σχολης. Επικοινωνησα με το υπουργειο και με e-mail  και τηλεφωνικος και μου δηλωσαν οτι εφ' οσον η σχολη σου ειναι σε ευρωπαικη χωρα δεν εχεις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα. Το μονο θεμα ειναι το αναλογο ΚΕΠ που θα εχεις να ειναι στην αγγλικη...επισης να σας πω οτι εχω ελληνικη ιθαγενεια και IMO basic απο την ελλαδα καθως ημουν πρων σπουδαστης στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονιας. Αν καποιος εχει καποια ιδεα η γνωριζει κατι ας μου απαντησει...γτ οι δυο που θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να ηξεραν μου λενε δυο αντιθετα πραγματα (εταιρειες- υπουργειο). Επισης οι εταιρειες δεν απανταν σε μαιλ λογο του θεματος με την σχολη η λογο της γενικης καταστασης που επικρατει στην δουλεια και ειδικα με τους δοκιμους.
Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανεις σας εχει καποιο βιβλιο η σημειωσεις σε σχεση με ship manuevring.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πιθανότατα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν είσαι από ελληνική ΑΕΝ επιδοτέιτσι ο μισθός σου ενώ από ξένη όχι.

Καλό βιβλίο είναι του House το Ship Handling μπορείς να ξεφυλίσεις για να δεις αν σου κάνει *εδώ*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ημέρες Γνωριμίας της Ναυτικής Ακαδημίας Κύπρου στην Ελλάδα*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/ime...u-stin-ellada/ .

----------

